# Formula BOINC 2021



## franz

Im a yes, but in our current state we are probably better off staying in League 2 lol. Is your plan to just focus on the Sprints or try to push for some marathon points as well?


----------



## tictoc

No real plan yet. Just seeing if there is any interest.

If there is some interest then we could probably just roll the same way that we used, which was to run the Sprints and then try to pick off some points in the easy Marathon projects.


----------



## mmonnin

15k ahead into 5th now.


----------



## spdaimon

Hey guys. I know I have been MIA recently. I'd love to get back into BOINC a little bit again.


----------



## franz

Just a heads up for anyone new to Sidock, there are no checkpoints yet, so do not shut down active tasks. They can be paused and suspended to memory, but if you shut down the client you lose any progress. It used to only be an hour or two on the old tasks, but the new batch is running much longer.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah like 6-7 hours now. So I'm running out my tasks now.


----------



## tictoc

Not too bad with only the three of us.  Just working through the rest of my tasks, and then it's back to Asteroids.


----------



## spdaimon

How do I get an invite to SiDock? also, what projects need running? I've been mostly running the COVID tasks on and off the past year from Rosetta, GPUGrid and WCG.


----------



## franz

The invitation code is: *Crunch_4Science *

I cant remember if I had to create my account at their website or through boinc manager


----------



## mmonnin

03/26/2021 03:00 (UTC) - 03/29/2021 02:59 (UTC)
ODLK


----------



## spdaimon

franz said:


> The invitation code is: *Crunch_4Science *
> 
> I cant remember if I had to create my account at their website or through boinc manager


Pretty sure it was through their website because that's where I learned about the invitation code. I tried it through BoincTasks/Boinc at first and it said something like I had to go to the website to sign up.


----------



## bfromcolo

Oh some activity! I will get some ODLK running for this.


----------



## mmonnin

I thought this project was removed from Sprints, the 3rd post on the FB forum about 2021 projects even mentioned it. I can't even attach. I'm not a fan of the admin anyway. several projects for the same thing instead of just another app. And also encouraged members to leave another project while admin was having issues.

Edit: Amazing how a couple crunchers have no credit before the 24th, then a bunch on 24th and 25th yet the project was announced on 3am UTC of the 25th.


----------



## franz

I was able to attach, but no work available right now. Im sure this one will get cancelled based on all the bickering already lol.


----------



## mmonnin

Others have noticed the project selection committee member getting a head start. "Marathon"...bull


----------



## mmonnin

2nd Sprint was canceled as the project server was overwhelmed again.
Mega resigned as committee member.


----------



## franz

Yup switched my focus to doing some mods and maintenance to the rigs. Had to do a fresh install of Ubuntu on one, after upgrading from 16 to 18 to 20.04 I was having a few issues. Now im modding the tech station for the 2P rig, so I dont have to run it on a motherboard box anymore and I can also get some fans on it more securely....haha


----------



## mmonnin

I tried 20.04, too many issues between VBox and AMD drivers.


----------



## franz

Im running nvidia, but I will say that 20.04 has come a long way since I tried it months ago. It was much easier to get things up and running this time with [email protected] and Boinc. There is also at least one FB project that requires GLIBC 2.31 or higher, so Im ready for that if needed.


----------



## mmonnin

Which one is that?


----------



## franz

SRbase TF project. It was a bit of a PITA to setup and get going on Ubuntu. Im pretty sure it just worked on my Windows rig without any tinkering.


----------



## tictoc

Sorry I missed the non-starter of a Sprint, I was out of town on a backpacking trip. Quite the mess over on the FB forums.

Since there does seem to be some interest in making a bit of a run at FormulaBOINC, I'll get a new thread up in a few with all the Sprint dates and links in the OP.

*--Edit--* I'm just going to update the OP of this thread, and it can continue on as our FB 2021 thread.


----------



## mmonnin

The forums must have been locked. I was logged out and PW doesn't work. No other posts since that same time on 29th.


----------



## mmonnin

*04/09/2021 08:00 (UTC) - 04/12/2021 07:59 (UTC)
World Community Grid*


----------



## tictoc

I haven't run WCG in quite some time. Loading up on some tasks now.


----------



## tictoc

I saw an odd task running after firing up WCG. Looks like there are now some GPU tasks for the WCG Open Pandemics Project. OpenPandemics - COVID-19 Now Running on Machines with Graphics Processing Units


----------



## tictoc

Planned maintenance is scheduled to start on WCG today at 15:00 UTC (about one hour from now). Planned Maintenance on Thursday, April 8


----------



## mmonnin

I've only gotten a couple of the GPU tasks, just 3 non-beta tasks.

I just saw the TaaT BOINC forum. It looks like the committee member jumping the last Sprint has got TaaT into looking for a FB replacement setup.





__





b-games.org - teamanandtech.org






teamanandtech.org


----------



## franz

Loading up some projects now, 

last time I benchmarked these projects, this is how the PPD ranked highest to lowest
Africa Rainfall
Open Pandemic
MIP
MCM about 15% lower PPD than Africa


----------



## mmonnin

Africa tasks take a long time and use a good amount of memory. I've got it set at project preferences to only get 3 per host.
I grabbed MIP as I already have 100k hours in Open and MCM.


----------



## bfromcolo

I have a couple systems on WCG. The GPU tasks are in short supply, but I have gotten a few.


----------



## tictoc

I get instant SEGFAULTs running MIP. I cleared it from my preferences once I saw the errors. I haven't looked into it any further, but I'm asssuming it has to do with running a much newer glibc than what the project was compiled with. Is anyone else getting SEGAULTs on MIP?


----------



## franz

I havent seen any issues across my 3 rigs yet. 2 are on Ubuntu 20.04 and 1 is on 18.04

I did manage to get 8 OPN GPU tasks today, still waiting for credit so not sure how good they are.


----------



## tictoc

We managed to hold on to 9th and pick up a few points.


----------



## franz

Next sprint is upon us....



04/16/2021 00:00 (UTC) - 04/18/2021 23:59 (UTC) 
PrimeGrid
I have never run this project so going after the GPU tasks for now, unless one of you know good CPU projects to run.....


----------



## tictoc

franz said:


> Next sprint is upon us....
> 
> 
> 
> 04/16/2021 00:00 (UTC) - 04/18/2021 23:59 (UTC)
> PrimeGrid
> I have never run this project so going after the GPU tasks for now, unless one of you know good CPU projects to run.....


I somehow missed this date when I did the schedule in the OP.

GPU tasks are the way to go for points. It's been a few years since I ran PrimeGrid regularly. Some of the bigger GFN tasks are worth nice points, but they can take a looong time to run. You are probably best running PPSsieve.


----------



## tictoc

I am running the Wieferich and Wall-Sun-Sun Prime tasks, and they behave differently than anything I've ever ran on my Radeon VIIs. 

The tasks mostly peg the GPU at 99-100% usage, temps are low for how much power the GPUs are using. With a mild OC, 1925core|1100mem, and stock power limit (300W), temps are right around 50°C but the card stays pegged at 300W. If I give the card a bit more power to work with, it will suck down 360W.


----------



## mmonnin

I was already running PG CPU tasks for WUProp hours and I didn't start GPU tasks until the very start.


----------



## franz

tictoc said:


> I am running the Wieferich and Wall-Sun-Sun Prime tasks, and they behave differently than anything I've ever ran on my Radeon VIIs.
> 
> The tasks mostly peg the GPU at 99-100% usage, temps are low for how much power the GPUs are using. With a mild OC, 1925core|1100mem, and stock power limit (300W), temps are right around 50°C but the card stays pegged at 300W. If I give the card a bit more power to work with, it will suck down 360W.


I just added those tasks to my queue. I had some time to look over the top computers and they have better PPD than PPS or AP27 for my nvidia rigs. I will keep an eye on my power usage.

EDIT: My dual 2060 rig just pulled a WW task. Using 155-160W of the 170W cap compared to the AP27 running on the other card using 135-140W out of 170W. Temps are the same for both GPUs which means the WW task is running cooler because that GPU usually runs 5-10C hotter because of the layout.


----------



## franz

Well I have around 4 million in pending credit so......Im going to need you to go ahead and process that. Thanks 
Insert appropriate Office Space meme here.......

We are currently in 4th place, nice job everyone, keep pushing


----------



## tictoc

Just added a 2080 to the mix on PrimeGrid.


----------



## tictoc

We've closed the gap a bit on 3rd, but I don't think it's enough to catch AMD Users.


----------



## franz

We were down almost 6 million earlier and now its 3 million, it could be close. I switched to AP27 because the turn around on points seems to be faster even though its lower PPD overall. I still have plenty of PPS pending so hopefully some of those drop before the end.

We also moved up to 9th in marathon so thats a couple extra points too.


----------



## tictoc

We have moved up to third.


----------



## mmonnin

Pretty good for just the 4 of us.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Dammit!!! Sorry guys - I totally flaked out and missed this 


Okies - just re-read this and we have much more to do. I will watch this page for news of the next project and get my aging rigs ready to go


----------



## franz

Damn respectable result for Primegrid! Noice


----------



## tictoc

The next Sprint project will be announced at 02:00 UTC on 4/22.


----------



## mmonnin

04/23/2021 02:00 (UTC) - 04/26/2021 01:59 (UTC)
SRBase


----------



## tictoc

This is interesting. I messed around with the GPU apps when they were first released, but I haven't gone back to them. Looks like there are still a whole pile of gotchas on the GPU apps. I'll see what I can get running.


----------



## franz

franz said:


> SRbase TF project. It was a bit of a PITA to setup and get going on Ubuntu. Im pretty sure it just worked on my Windows rig without any tinkering.


 Lulz

I was able to get my single 2060 running on my windows rig with no issues and no tweaking.

Running 2060 on my Ubuntu rig
Linux requires GLIBC 2.29 or higher so Ubuntu 20.04 or newer in my case
Then I had to add the libcuda file to my usr/lib folder that is mentioned in the FAQ
I am running the latest nvidia drivers 460 something....
Single 2060 only at this time tried to get the second one to pick up a task but it doesnt work

Cannot grab any tasks for my other Ubuntu 20.04 rig with the 1070 so who knows....will probably pull the second 2060 and swap out the 1070

Any of the CPU tasks worth going after? My 2060 will do around 1mil PPD on the TF project


----------



## tictoc

Only one GPU is supported in a multi-GPU system. Not sure on the CPU tasks ppd, since that last time I ran SRBase was quite some time ago. I do know that they can be some toasty tasks, since they use lots of AVX instructions.


----------



## tictoc

Looks like all the GPU tasks are gone so... CPU it is.

*-Edit- *Server status shows a bunch of GPU work Project status, but I can't get any on my Radeon VIIs


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

If anyone is new to SRBase then you need to join via the projects web page and use the invite code given there.Then you can add it as normal. 
I'm in for this and managed to grab a load of GPU work units. 
The CPU ones are too toasty for me to run on my desktop - the fan noise is too much on full speed as the walls are rather thin in my current flat!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

It has been quite a while since I ran SRBase. I am firing it up now, re-installing both of my 1080ti which I still have not gotten around to selling yet... These GPU units look to be the way to go for points, but I will probably run a few CPUs at 50% like I do with Prime Grid since the AVX work runs so hot.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

k4m1k4z3 said:


> It has been quite a while since I ran SRBase. I am firing it up now, re-installing both of my 1080ti which I still have not gotten around to selling yet... These GPU units look to be the way to go for points, but I will probably run a few CPUs at 50% like I do with Prime Grid since the AVX work runs so hot.



I should have done the same with the CPU but its too late for now as I have bunkered quite a few GPU workunits and would lose my stash if I changed my preferences


----------



## bfromcolo

OK not missing this time... getting some SR Base going

edit - in WIndows it is running 2 of the AMD GPU tasks but on the same GPU while the second is sitting idle.


----------



## tictoc

Great to see some OG crunchers firing things up for this. 



bfromcolo said:


> OK not missing this time... getting some SR Base going
> 
> edit - in WIndows it is running 2 of the AMD GPU tasks but on the same GPU while the second is sitting idle.


It will do the same thing on Linux. The best way to deal with it, is to figure out which gpu it is using and then use the exclude_gpu flag in your config to exclude the GPU that it is not crunching on. This will free up the other GPU to get work from other projects. After you modify the cc_config with the exclude_gpu flag, you will need to restart the client for it to take effect. When I first fired it up it was running 4 tasks on one GPU. Unlike other projects you cannot decide which GPU to use, at least running linux, it use whichever GPU shows up first.


----------



## mmonnin

It's not 4/23 02:00 UTC yet.


----------



## tictoc

T-minus ~3.5 hours until the Sprint starts. I had a few tasks escape, but I think most of them are sitting in the queue waiting to go out after the Sprint starts. Hopefully I can pull some more GPU tasks when I get home, so we have a few more stacked up. 

Looks like we'll just be off to a running start. I am curious to see how this Sprint goes with the whacky gpu app and the CPU app being quite the blast furnace.


----------



## mmonnin

1st after the 1st update. 698k vs 566k for EVGA. Now lets stay there.


----------



## tictoc

Just started uploading my tasks. Will have a few GPUs and CPUs crunching for the duration.


----------



## mmonnin

1​Overclock.net​*25*​*5,352,440*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*4,509,900*​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*1,943,980*​


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Yay!!! Nice going team


----------



## franz

Great start guys, we moved up a spot in marathon points and should get a few more before this is done.


----------



## tictoc

EVGA closed the gap a little in the last update, so I added a 2080 to the mix.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

My 3090 chews through 1 task per 24 seconds, so with only 100 tasks downloaded that is just enough for 40 minutes to bunker... so I crunched all day and then made just one short bunker right before it started. Now I am wishing that I had been able to buy more 3090s this winter.


----------



## franz

I didnt bother to bunker because of my work schedule and only pulling ~50 tasks at a time, so I wont have any drops for this sprint. I also have a 2060 on standby that I can switch to another PC if needed.

I wish I had grabbed a few more 20xx cards this winter too, the 1070s are starting to show their age in a lot of projects. The 2060 non-super for only 10-15W more is 2-3x faster in most of my testing.


----------



## bfromcolo

k4m1k4z3 said:


> My 3090 chews through 1 task per 24 seconds


Wow thats impressive, I haven't bought a new GPU in a while, my 980ti is my best GPU and it is taking 161s (Windows) thats a huge difference.

It seems i have to update glibc to 2.29 to run these on Nvidia in Linux, which probably means reinstalling for me.


----------



## mmonnin

Radeon VII runs at each at 1:21. Its the only GPU I have running as nothing else meetings the sw requirements.


----------



## tictoc

Radeon VII in Linux is 71 seconds and a 2080S on Linux is 41 seconds. 

Good to see some familiar faces in this thread.  Looking good so far on day one.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

k4m1k4z3 said:


> My 3090 chews through 1 task per 24 seconds


WOW!!! Just looked at the prices of that card in the UK and they are around £2500 each. I'm in shock 
My 7950 is taking 6 minutes per task and my 7850 is trundling along at 11 minutes per task - wayyyyyyy behind you guys!


----------



## franz

70 seconds for a single 2060
125 seconds per project running 2 projects on a single 2060
160 seconds for a single 1070

We moved from 9th place to 2nd place for SRBase Marathon points and moved up 2 spots overall to 4th. Good weekend for us.


----------



## mmonnin

I came back to a quieter than normal room and everything from SRBase in compute error for about 4hr
-108 (0xffffffffffffff94) ERR_FOPEN 

An [email protected] task ran so I reset SRBase project and now its ok.


----------



## mmonnin

__





Sprint #5






formula-boinc.org





The voting display for the Sprints. If people vote similarly then I would guess [email protected] or NumberFields to be the next Sprint.


----------



## bfromcolo

small correction for the 1st post

*04/23/2021 02:00 (UTC) - 04/26/2021 01:59 (UTC) 
SRBase*


----------



## franz

mmonnin said:


> I came back to a quieter than normal room and everything from SRBase in compute error for about 4hr
> -108 (0xffffffffffffff94) ERR_FOPEN
> 
> An [email protected] task ran so I reset SRBase project and now its ok.


Both of my Ubuntu rigs decided to fail projects randomly as well, but with a different error; 195 (0xc3) EXIT_CHILD_FAILED 
Restarted the rigs and all is fine again. They were not running any other GPU projects and had completed a few hundred tasks prior to the issues.
My windows rig has not had any issues since the start of the Sprint


----------



## tictoc

Great job team. 🍻🍻🍻

1st in League 2 and 8th overall.


----------



## bfromcolo

05/21/2021 02:00 (UTC) - 05/24/2021 01:59 (UTC)
[email protected] 

I know everything just cooled down but FB is on.

Looking at the electric bill that went through 5/18, so most of the Pentathlon. I will put a system on Rosetta but not go whole hog for a while ⚡


----------



## tictoc

I'm a little late after finishing off my pent tasks and updating my machines. Rosetta is up and running on my soon™ to be home server.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've added Rosetta to my main rig


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

It looks like we have 3 different rounds / projects to have a go at next month.
It would be great if we could take third place from the EVGA team


----------



## franz

We could take a look through the marathon projects and see where we could grab a few points here and there, even better if we could take points from EVGA at the same time. 

For example we lost 2nd place in Amicable and SRbase recently, which we could easily get back and gain 6 points.
GPUGrid would take a bit more effort and some luck grabbing projects, but that would be another 4 points in our favor

Is Asteroids running again? we gained a few spots there since March

I havent monitored the Marathon stats since March, but I feel like there were only 5 or 6 projects that we wouldnt stand a chance to get any points on or be able to move up at least a couple spots.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've had a look and as @franz has said, there aren't many projects where we can't pick up points.
Asteroids appears to be running (Nvidia GPU only?) but I am going for Amicable Numbers.
Just looking at the bottom two projects in the list - Yafu and YoYo - we can easily pick up two points from each of those.
I'm running Yoyo and will see which tasks give the most points 
But if someone wants to coordinate our efforts, I'm willing to run whatever project needs running!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Didn't we have "Projects of the Month" in the past? Maybe we could bring that back with a focus on Formula BOINC Marathons?
Okies - I've just listed the top and bottom two projects from the marathon. I don't have the time to go through the whole list.

Amicable Numbers (3rd) - Current points (2021 Total) = 123,030,976. *Points needed to overtake 4,320,474 .* (3 point Gain)
Asteroids (4th) - Current Points (2021 Total) = 18,593,760. *Points needed to overtake 2,942,880 *. (3 point Gain)
[email protected] ( 9th) - Current Points (2021 Total) = 1,554,548. *Points needed to overtake 165485 *(2 point Gain)
Yafu (7th) - Current points (2021 Total) = 798,011. *Points needed to overtake 40925 *(2 point Gain)

Updated on the 3rd june. 
We moved up to 3rd position in Asteroids and we lost and regained our position in Yafu!


----------



## mmonnin

[email protected] is NV only as they only have CUDA work but its highly inefficient. I typically run [email protected] on CPUs. Per watt I think that ended up being better.

Yeah we used to have PotM but like most things at OCN since the sale its gone downhill.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

It seems like I missed a lot with not being here - I missed the sale of the site and I have no idea about the repercussions 

I have tried Amicable numbers on my aging HD7950 GPU and I'm only gaining 50K points per day - I can't help but think the electricity is better spent elsewhere (?)
(I can get over a million points per day running Collatz)

Yoyo doesn't give a lot of points either - I'm only using a 3770K and getting 2k points per day and 24hr + run times per task. I may be able to tweak that to improve things.
I can also add my dual X5650's.

ODLK1 - I seem to be the only user to have run it this year (bar 3000 points) and that has gained us 4 points.

But, I am not tactically minded but if someone was to tell me what projects to run - I would be happy to fall in line!

There has to be a better use of my GPU's (7950/7850) - let me know!

I will clean and fire up my workstation tomorrow and I hope to put it to good use!


----------



## mmonnin

For Collatz, Credit and project usefulness are on extreme ends of the spectrum IMO. People mostly just run it due to credits and not because they want to help some basically insolvable proof.

Those 79xx cards do well on Double Precision projects, like Collatz and MilkyWay. It should do reasonably well at [email protected] for its age.





__





AMD Radeon and NVIDIA GeForce FP32/FP64 GFLOPS Table | Geeks3D


AMD Radeon and NVIDIA GeForce FP32/FP64 GFLOPS Table




www.geeks3d.com





7950 is at 717 FP64 GFlops which is still better than every NV card after it besides Titan cards.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

mmonnin said:


> For Collatz, Credit and project usefulness are on extreme ends of the spectrum IMO. People mostly just run it due to credits and not because they want to help some basically insolvable proof.
> 
> Those 79xx cards do well on Double Precision projects, like Collatz and MilkyWay. It should do reasonably well at [email protected] for its age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Radeon and NVIDIA GeForce FP32/FP64 GFLOPS Table | Geeks3D
> 
> 
> AMD Radeon and NVIDIA GeForce FP32/FP64 GFLOPS Table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.geeks3d.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7950 is at 717 FP64 GFlops which is still better than every NV card after it besides Titan cards.


Great Info - thank you! I will take a look at MilkyWay 

Edit to add MilkyWay is running well and I get 1 minute run times with the 7950 and just over 4 minutes with the 7850.


----------



## tictoc

Sprint project is [email protected] The sprint begins in ~16 hours.

I won't be able to babysit my machines today. Which means that I won't have a monster bunker to drop, but I should be able to stockpile a decent number of tasks.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've managed to grab around 500 tasks to bunker with 

EDIT: To add - using the guide linked to in the Pentathalon thread, I managed to get another instance of the BOINC manager runnng and another 300 tasks 🥳
. . . . and another. . . 😊


----------



## tictoc

Doc_Gonzo said:


> I've managed to grab around 500 tasks to bunker with
> 
> EDIT: To add - using the guide linked to in the Pentathalon thread, I managed to get another instance of the BOINC manager runnng and another 300 tasks 🥳
> . . . . and another. . . 😊


Excellent.  

I also have a few tasks ready to go.


----------



## mmonnin

300 tasks is the limit for 1 GPU. Good thing for me is that my Radeon VII is reported twice, ha. I just added some more clients to get several sets of 600 tasks.

I used to run 6x concurrently to get some util but Win10 isn't liking so many. GPU util/power is jumping around when its working, then for some reason a task hangs and GPU util goes to 100% but power drops to about nothing. Going to try just 3x.


----------



## tictoc

Weird on the hangs with 6x. I was running 10x for awhile this morning, because I forgot to change my app_config when I fired up a bunch of clients. Anything over 4x pegs utilization at a steady 100% with steady power usage on my VII's. 6x is optimal for the VII, but I don't see any real drops in throughput until I get over 10x. 

I'll grab another round of tasks when I get home which should put me somewhere around 17-20k that I'll have ready to drop.


----------



## franz

IIRC this isnt a good nvidia project, but I put one rig on it this morning, another a few hours ago, and will put the 3rd on when its done its GPUGrid tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

franz said:


> IIRC this isnt a good nvidia project, but I put one rig on it this morning, another a few hours ago, and will put the 3rd on when its done its GPUGrid tasks.


Its a good project for high FP64. So Radeon VII and Titan cards work well. See my link a few posts up. NV cuts back on FP64 performance more than AMD does on their graphics cards.


----------



## mmonnin

Heck of a lead so far. 4m to 1m

1​Overclock.net​*25*​*4,098,360*​2​BOINC.Italy​*18*​*966,687*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*732,618*​


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've just uploaded around 2000 completed work units 









Way to go team!!!!!!!


----------



## mmonnin

1​Overclock.net​*25*​*11,026,384*​2​BOINC.Italy​*18*​*2,502,598*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*2,253,369*​


----------



## franz

Nice! We are now within a point of EVGA overall and we could take back 1st in Milkyway marathon as well.


----------



## tictoc

Lookin' good. 1st in League 2 and 3rd overall.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

tictoc said:


> Lookin' good. 1st in League 2 and 3rd overall.


Looking absolutely Fantabulous 🤩
We're about to gain 2 points in Yafu too 

Edit: To add - It would be nice to see the spreadsheet updated. . the one that shows the PPD per project for different GPU's.
I just found it and I don't think it has been updated since I was last active. I would really like to see a comparison of todays GPU's!
(If anyone has the time to add data from their cards and CPU's, it would be much appreciated!)


----------



## franz

Is anyone else getting inconclusive results? Im not sure if I should remove my OC or not. These GPUs are stable for all other projects and folding at their current clocks.

EDIT: we are now third overall and first again in MilkyWay marathon.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

franz said:


> Is anyone else getting inconclusive results? Im not sure if I should remove my OC or not. These GPUs are stable for all other projects and folding at their current clocks.


I have nearly 500 "Validation inconclusive" tasks. They originate from both of my GPU's and they happen at overclocked, stock and underclocked settings - tested on my 7950.
When I check a work unit, I see "

OutcomeSuccess


Validate stateChecked, but no consensus yet
Does the "Yet" mean that it is being checked further maybe? I should note the work unit numbers and see if they get added to the Validated pile!


----------



## mmonnin

Validation Inconclusive are just pending tasks waiting on wingman. Not sure why they just aren't pending.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

You beat me to it! I checked the actual workunit and could see it was still in progress on another machine.
And a few of the Inconclusives I noted the numbers of, have validated


----------



## franz

That is strange they dont use the pending function, but good to know its not a real issue.


----------



## tictoc

We crushed it on that sprint. First in League 2 and fourth overall. We also moved up to third place in the overall standings for League 2.


----------



## franz

Doc_Gonzo said:


> Looking absolutely Fantabulous 🤩
> We're about to gain 2 points in Yafu too
> 
> Edit: To add - It would be nice to see the spreadsheet updated. . the one that shows the PPD per project for different GPU's.
> I just found it and I don't think it has been updated since I was last active. I would really like to see a comparison of todays GPU's!
> (If anyone has the time to add data from their cards and CPU's, it would be much appreciated!)


Well here are my MilkyWay stats
RTX2060 Win10: 105k PPD
RTX2060 Ubuntu: 109k PPD
GTX1070 Ubuntu: 128k PPD lol. Only project so far that this GPU is anywhere near as fast as the 2060 let alone faster. The FP64 scores are nearly identical


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

franz said:


> Well here are my MilkyWay stats
> RTX2060 Win10: 105k PPD
> RTX2060 Ubuntu: 109k PPD
> GTX1070 Ubuntu: 128k PPD lol. Only project so far that this GPU is anywhere near as fast as the 2060 let alone faster. The FP64 scores are nearly identical


Thank you! If you wouldn't mind - can you post what PPD you get in projects that favour NVIDIA GPU's - or are not reliant on FP64?
I am getting around 350K PPD (combined) from my 7950 and 7850.

P.S. Can everyone check the thread daily? The next Sprint starts on the 11th and will be announced in the next couple of days. It would be nice if we could at least hold onto our position!


----------



## mmonnin

GPUGrid and Asteroids are NV only so those are 2 projects that favor NV. 

I'm not sure how well this is kept up to date with the Processors/OSs that each project can support but it should have most that support GPUs.




__





Choosing BOINC projects







boinc.berkeley.edu





Then each project should have a top hosts page which should give a good idea of what processor type runs well.




__





Top computers






milkyway.cs.rpi.edu




MW is dominated by Titan V and Radeon VII for example. It might be hard to know if the user has been running consistently for awhile so that RAC is steady to get an idea of output for a PC. BOINC does display 2x of the same manufacture. I have a PC with a 1070TI and 1070, BOINC will show 2x of the same card. For me it says I have 2x 1070. People will say BOINC will display the most powerful card but that's incorrect, just whatever is 1st.




__





Computer 475308







www.gpugrid.net





Sprints are always announced 24 hr ahead of the event. so 06/10/2021 19:59 (UTC) will be the next announcement.


----------



## franz

Doc_Gonzo said:


> Thank you! If you wouldn't mind - can you post what PPD you get in projects that favour NVIDIA GPU's - or are not reliant on FP64?
> I am getting around 350K PPD (combined) from my 7950 and 7850.
> 
> P.S. Can everyone check the thread daily? The next Sprint starts on the 11th and will be announced in the next couple of days. It would be nice if we could at least hold onto our position!


This is what I have for projects that have been updated in the last 3 months or so. PPD does change some per project.
RTX2060
GPUGrid 500,000 PPD
WCG Open Pandemic GPU 300,000PPD
Amicable Numbers 1,000,000 PPD
Primegrid AP27 350,000PPD
Primegrid PPS 1,400,000PPD
Primegrid WW 1,300,000PPD
SRBase TF 1,100,000PPD

GTX 1070
WCG Open Pandemic GPU 163,000PPD
Amicable Numbers 370,000 PPD
Primegrid AP27 238,000PPD
Primegrid PPS 700,000PPD
Primegrid WW 480,000PPD
SRBase TF 390,000PPD


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

@mmonnin - Thanks for the info - I can use project pages to look up the top performing GPU's!

@franz - thank you for the data on your cards - that will give me a rough guide as to what I can buy today. I am looking at the Nvidia 3060. Its rival (the 6700XT), falls a bit short on processing power. But GPU's are so insanely priced right now, I might pass and build a CPU only rig until prices fall back to the RRP's.

Currently looking at a bundle of a 3060 + EVGA 850 Watt BQ Series Hybrid Modular Power Supply, + 1TB WD BLACK SN850 Gen4 NVMe M.2 PCIe 4.0 SSD - for £800. 
Then looking at a Motherboard CPU / cooler bundle at god knows what price!

hey ho - will see what I can do!


----------



## mmonnin

06/11/2021 19:59 (UTC) - 06/14/2021 19:59 (UTC)
Amicable Numbers

I recall these using a lot of memory for GPU tasks.

Edit: Yes 8.1GB of system memory per GPU task. And it appears to have a 10 task per GPU limit. Win10 and Linux
The project required task validation so that can be built up even if not bunkering
CPU tasks are taking 2,8GB of memory in Linux on 32t
An NV project. 1080Ti is about twice as fast as my Radeon VII.


----------



## tictoc

It's been awhile since I crunched Amicable. I'll get some NV GPUs crunching on this. I should be able to get at least a 2080, and maybe a 1080ti, added to my server that has 128GB of memory.


----------



## franz

I wont be able to setup a good bunker, but I will be hitting close to 4mil PPD with all systems running. I can run with kernel size of 23 which gives higher PPD, but it also lags my PCs a bit. If you are not using your PC daily and have a mid range nvidia GPU or better run a higher kernel size than default.


----------



## tictoc

No idea on what the overall throughput will be, but 2 tasks per GPU seem to be keeping my AMD GPUs busy. Which is a good thing with all the memory that these tasks use. Right now I have 6 tasks running, and like @mmonnin said it's about 8 GB of system memory per task.


----------



## bfromcolo

Will this use the page file efficiently or will I have to limit a dual GPU system with 16G RAM to a single task?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I'm not going to be of much help in this project. I'm looking at 2 hr run times on the 7950 and I think one task has borked as it has been running for 5 hours!
I've just reset my GPU and also updated the drivers / software to see if that helps. Fingers crossed!
Editr to add - sorry I can't answer the question relating to the use of 2 GPU's and the pagefile system.


----------



## mmonnin

I know @k4m1k4z3 can pump out some Amicable RAC if available.

1st update came in


1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*239,266*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*205,085*​3​The Knights Who Say Ni!​*15*​*88,870*​


----------



## tictoc

I just uploaded a few. Should double our score.


----------



## mmonnin

FB Site isn't updating every hour. Prior to the start there were several hours where there were all Zeros, which typically indicates the initial stats pull was done. League 2 only had 12 teams listed as well. Several hours in and it hasn't updated beyond the 1st update.


----------



## tictoc

I just saw that. I uploaded a few, but it definitely won't double our score.

I just added a 2080 to the mix. Is there any point in running multiple tasks on an NVIDIA GPU with these newer units? One task is cruising along, but the other is just barely crawling.

*-EDIT-* I just dropped down to a single task. GPU usage went from 100% to 96-98% and temps dropped about 7°C.


----------



## mmonnin

1080Ti in Linux is at 99-100% util so I am only running 1. Radeon VII is running 2x in Win10. I see a drop to basically no util on one task while the 2nd loads up. Must be starved during memory allocation or something. Then it its at 99%.

Site updated:

​
1​Overclock.net​*25*​*1,025,429*​2​BOINC.Italy​*18*​*717,800*​3​SwissTeam.NET​*15*​*184,577*​


----------



## mmonnin

2nd overall for OCN with some points from this Sprint. Just 3 points over OcUK. 3 more points available in Amicable marathon as well. 3.3mil to the next team.

​
1​Overclock.net​*25*​*2,064,530*​2​BOINC.Italy​*18*​*1,312,549*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*519,550*​

Edit: Amicable doesn't do well when running off page file. I got some nanoHub work which used up all the memory and found 10 aborted Amicable tasks.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Well done everyone!!!
If anyone has some CPU cores free, we are close to losing a position and two points in ODLK1.
I'm sticking with Yafu - we need to stay ahead of OcUK there as we could lose 2 points and they could gain 2 and take back 2nd position overall!


----------



## mmonnin

Gap is fairly steady at 1.2m

1​Overclock.net​*25*​*5,769,747*​2​BOINC.Italy​*18*​*4,552,904*​3​SwissTeam.NET​*15*​*1,305,712*​


----------



## tictoc

A little more breathing room at 2.2M. Also, sitting at 4th overall.

1​Overclock.net​*25*​*9,153,663*​2​BOINC.Italy​*18*​*6,938,736*​3​SwissTeam.NET​*15*​*2,331,142*​


----------



## franz

Im getting quite a few long projects on each rig, so my PPD is not what I was hoping for, but Im glad we are still maintaining 1st. I will keep them all going until the final hour.


----------



## mmonnin

25 points in sprint and another 3 to move up in Marathon

1​Overclock.net​*25*​*17,316,078*​2​BOINC.Italy​*18*​*13,727,076*​3​Ukraine​*15*​*5,092,964*​


*Pos.**Team**Points**Year 2021
credits**Total credits**End 2020
total credits*1​The Knights Who Say Ni!​*25*​*216,461,234*​2,261,834,159​2,045,372,925​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*142,445,766*​627,820,997​485,375,231​3​The Planetary Society​*15*​*132,109,441*​956,572,163​824,462,721​

Moved up to 2nd in League 2


*Position**Team**Points**1 *​






BOINC.Italy​*414*​*2 *​






Overclock.net​*287*​*3 *​






OcUK - Overclockers UK​*283*​


----------



## tictoc

Nice work everyone.


----------



## franz

Nice job guys. I was happy to get my 1000 amicable pairs badge as well!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

We have dropped to third place:










We are level on points but we could do with picking up another two somewhere- to put us back in second place!


----------



## tictoc

Doc_Gonzo said:


> We have dropped to third place:
> View attachment 2514977
> 
> 
> 
> We are level on points but we could do with picking up another two somewhere- to put us back in second place!


We'll be up by one point tomorrow, and then we should be able to grab two more points in LHC in a few weeks. I plan to keep running LHC at 30k ppd for the next month or so.


----------



## mmonnin

I started running some LHC yesterday to get some hours in Theory and CMS. I seem to be able to only get 2x Native Theory tasks at once though yet I have no limit. The other locations have 1 task limit so its not that.


----------



## tictoc

I tried to run a few Theory tasks, but they errored out after a few seconds. It's probably been a year since I last tried running native Theory tasks. I'll have a look and see if I can get it running again to see if I see any kind of limit. 

My app_config is set to limit Theory to 16 two-thread tasks. The last time I ran it the native tasks were still really buggy, so I quit trying to run them.


----------



## mmonnin

I had opened up Theory on a 2nd PC at the same time and they error'd out with something about cvfms_config/ It might need the same setup as Native Atlas. So much less memory used than vbox at like 15-20mb.

Universe is the Sprint


06/25/2021 02:00 (UTC) - 06/28/2021 01:59 (UTC)
[email protected]


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

tictoc said:


> We'll be up by one point tomorrow, and then we should be able to grab two more points in LHC in a few weeks. I plan to keep running LHC at 30k ppd for the next month or so.


Sounds like a plan! I started running WCG to chase a point there.


mmonnin said:


> Universe is the Sprint
> 
> 06/25/2021 02:00 (UTC) - 06/28/2021 01:59 (UTC)
> [email protected]


I've switched to Universe for now but with long run times, I doubt I will be able to Bunker much.


----------



## tictoc

I won't be able to stack up very many tasks. I am running Universe, but my VPN is currently down while I am doing some maintenance/updates on my server and my VPS, so I won't be able to start stashing tasks until I get home tonight.


----------



## mmonnin

I was pending a restart to complete install of WSL on the 5950x/Win10 so I got that all setup this morning. 430 tasks completed while a 1950x did 150 and 2x 2670v1 did 89.

The 2670s had a couple of batches that completed in just over 2h, then another set with like 4h30min run times and now some are still running over 6hr so not sure if there is some different run times being implemented to ease the pain on the servers.

1950x also had tasks start around 1hr30min then some were about 3hr15. The admin mentioned changing points back to 1/3. Maybe they went the other way and tripled run time.




__





High invalid rate of latest ULX run [email protected]







universeathome.pl


----------



## tictoc

All of my tasks today on the 2970WX have been 76 minutes. Prior to that it had been a mix of tasks varying from 30 minute to 55 minute runtimes.


----------



## mmonnin

Run times have come back down during the day.
While running tasks on the RPIs I occasionally get some tasks that run 3x longer than normal and there is some other normal variation.

Over 1.5k tasks uploaded I believe. 1260 pending.


----------



## bfromcolo

If we get the kind of heat this weekend in the NW they are talking about I won't be able to run much, but I will get some Unniverse going this evening and play it by ear.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Geesh - all your runtimes are so much quicker than mine!!! 7 hours on the X5650's and 5 hours on the 3770K. I grabbed a bunch of tasks so I haven't seen any improvement 😕


----------



## mmonnin

I don't know what the instruction sets that are used in the tasks but newer Zen CPUs have made drastic improvements.


----------



## bfromcolo

I am running 24 threads on a 12 core Xeon x99 ES chip at 2.7Ghz and most are completing in less than 2 hours.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

I have a Ryzen 5800x and my tasks complete within 3 hrs to 3hrs and 20 mins


----------



## mmonnin

Roxasthehunter said:


> I have a Ryzen 5800x and my tasks complete within 3 hrs to 3hrs and 20 mins


Must be in Windows. Universe completes MUCH quicker in Linux.




__





Double your task throughput on Linux [email protected]







universeathome.pl





You can use WSL to install Linux in Win10 as like an application. Ubunutu 20 installed quicker this way than from a USB stick as a fresh install. The only options were choosing a username and passed. BOINC took longer to install than Ubuntu.








Comparing WSL 1 and WSL 2


WSL 2 provides the benefits of WSL 1, but uses an actual Linux kernel, rather than a translation layer like WSL 1, resulting in faster performance.



docs.microsoft.com





Install BOINC via cmd line, although Ubuntu 20 didn't like aptitude. Must be old instructions as the typical debian format of apt-get worked




__





Installing BOINC on Ubuntu - BOINC







boinc.berkeley.edu





I edited cc_config to allow for remote control via BOINCTasks but I had never added a project via boinccmd before this Sprint




__





Boinccmd tool - BOINC







boinc.berkeley.edu





boinccmd --project_attach [email protected] GR SOURCES Ulx’s research, physics, astronomy WEAK_ACCOUNT_KEY
The weak account key can be found at Log in [email protected]


----------



## mmonnin

Also we moved up to 1st in the Sprint. OCuK has only returned a single task and has no points so this would put us 25 points ahead.


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*3,768,100*​2​Ars Technica​*18*​*3,692,000*​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*1,286,666*​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

mmonnin said:


> Must be in Windows. Universe completes MUCH quicker in Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double your task throughput on Linux [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> universeathome.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use WSL to install Linux in Win10 as like an application. Ubunutu 20 installed quicker this way than from a USB stick as a fresh install. The only options were choosing a username and passed. BOINC took longer to install than Ubuntu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing WSL 1 and WSL 2
> 
> 
> WSL 2 provides the benefits of WSL 1, but uses an actual Linux kernel, rather than a translation layer like WSL 1, resulting in faster performance.
> 
> 
> 
> docs.microsoft.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Install BOINC via cmd line, although Ubuntu 20 didn't like aptitude. Must be old instructions as the typical debian format of apt-get worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installing BOINC on Ubuntu - BOINC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boinc.berkeley.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I edited cc_config to allow for remote control via BOINCTasks but I had never added a project via boinccmd before this Sprint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boinccmd tool - BOINC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boinc.berkeley.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boinccmd --project_attach [email protected] GR SOURCES Ulx’s research, physics, astronomy WEAK_ACCOUNT_KEY
> The weak account key can be found at Log in [email protected]


Thanks forr the advice


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Do all boinc tasks run better in ubuntu? Or is it just universe at home?


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Must be in Windows. Universe completes MUCH quicker in Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double your task throughput on Linux [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> universeathome.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use WSL to install Linux in Win10 as like an application. Ubunutu 20 installed quicker this way than from a USB stick as a fresh install. The only options were choosing a username and passed. BOINC took longer to install than Ubuntu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing WSL 1 and WSL 2
> 
> 
> WSL 2 provides the benefits of WSL 1, but uses an actual Linux kernel, rather than a translation layer like WSL 1, resulting in faster performance.
> 
> 
> 
> docs.microsoft.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Install BOINC via cmd line, although Ubuntu 20 didn't like aptitude. Must be old instructions as the typical debian format of apt-get worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installing BOINC on Ubuntu - BOINC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boinc.berkeley.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I edited cc_config to allow for remote control via BOINCTasks but I had never added a project via boinccmd before this Sprint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boinccmd tool - BOINC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boinc.berkeley.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boinccmd --project_attach [email protected] GR SOURCES Ulx’s research, physics, astronomy WEAK_ACCOUNT_KEY
> The weak account key can be found at Log in [email protected]


Outside of new projects, I pretty much always add projects with boinccmd. I have a list of all the projects with their addresses and my account key, so it's super fast to just add them from the command line, especially when running multiple clients per host.



Roxasthehunter said:


> Do all boinc tasks run better in ubuntu? Or is it just universe at home?


Overall, most projects do run better in Linux, but generally the difference is not as large as Universe. Many non-GPU BOINC projects were originally developed on Linux or were adapted from existing Linux applications, so often times the Linux apps are the "native" apps that are then ported to Windows with varying levels of optimization.

Also, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

tictoc said:


> Outside of new projects, I pretty much always add projects with boinccmd. I have a list of all the projects with their addresses and my account key, so it's super fast to just add them from the command line, especially when running multiple clients per host.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, most projects do run better in Linux, but generally the difference is not as large as Universe. Many non-GPU BOINC projects were originally developed on Linux or were adapted from existing Linux applications, so often times the Linux apps are the "native" apps that are then ported to Windows with varying levels of optimization.
> 
> Also, welcome to the forum.


Thank you, I got ubuntu up and running and my estimated time dropped to 1h 30 mins per task. So double thanks


----------



## franz

My 1700x rig decided to be idle when I got home from work, so thats running again but I have no idea how long it was out for.

I dont have a lot of results yet, but here is an average time over 20 tasks for each CPU
All rigs are running Ubuntu 18.xx or 20.xx
Intel 4790K 58 minutes
Intel E5-2620 160 minutes
AMD 1700X 125 minutes


----------



## mmonnin

Back and forth with Ars

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*6,973,433*​2​Ars Technica​*18*​*6,929,333*​3​meisterkuehler.de Team​*15*​*2,464,000*​

Some people are still holding back their WIP. My pending is still going up and other teams not participating had a drop in production yesterday.
OCN is the black line.


https://stats3.free-dc.org/charts/teamdaily1.php?proj=uni&team=1028


----------



## tictoc

I fired up Universe on my 3200G to give us a few more points.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

mmonnin said:


> Back and forth with Ars
> ​
> *Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*6,973,433*​2​Ars Technica​*18*​*6,929,333*​3​meisterkuehler.de Team​*15*​*2,464,000*​
> 
> 
> Some people are still holding back their WIP. My pending is still going up and other teams not participating had a drop in production yesterday.
> OCN is the black line.
> 
> 
> https://stats3.free-dc.org/charts/teamdaily1.php?proj=uni&team=1028


Yeah i've got at least 240 tasks all pending still


----------



## mmonnin

whisbang from Ars seemed to have released some tasks as Ars pulled out a 2.5m gap quite quickly.


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Ars Technica​*25*​*14,144,000*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*11,652,100*​3​meisterkuehler.de Team​*15*​*4,317,333*​


----------



## tictoc

Just added an R7 1700 and 14 of it's 16 threads to Universe, but it won't be able to close that gap.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

tictoc said:


> Just added an R7 1700 and 14 of it's 16 threads to Universe, but it won't be able to close that gap.


The lack of validating tasks isn't helping either. They just keep piling up.


----------



## mmonnin

I know Free-DC lags a bit behind depending on how often projects export stats but OCN has 5.6m credit today vs Ars 5.2m but we've lost several million in this evening in the Sprint. Most of Ars credit is from whizbang which has been running Universe as a normal project for at least the past month. They show computers and there's no new production, just one person with a lot of PCs.


----------



## mmonnin

TSBT has been trying to predict Universe as the Sprint for the past several events judging by the weekly peaks in some of their graphs. PecosRiver (#2 overall at Universe) dumped today and Mega yesterday. BAM also has weekly peaks of credit. scole has as much credit so far today as past 2 days. My pending dropped by ~200 with over 1800 left so I would guess there are some more still holding. OCN is headed for 2nd.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Once the sprint ends today, what would be the best project to contribute to while waiting for the next sprint?


----------



## mmonnin

Roxasthehunter said:


> Once the sprint ends today, what would be the best project to contribute to while waiting for the next sprint?


 A few projects where I see OCN in the mix for points are [email protected], LHC, [email protected], QuChemPedIA, Yafu or Yoyo. You're welcome to join and contribute to any of course. There's a wide range of projects with varying interests






[email protected]







asteroidsathome.net








__





[email protected]






lhcathome.cern.ch








__





[email protected]






escatter11.fullerton.edu








__





[email protected]






quchempedia.univ-angers.fr








__





YAFU






yafu.myfirewall.org






[email protected]


----------



## Roxasthehunter

mmonnin said:


> A few projects where I see OCN in the mix for points are [email protected], LHC, [email protected], QuChemPedIA, Yafu or Yoyo. You're welcome to join and contribute to any of course. There's a wide range of projects with varying interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asteroidsathome.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lhcathome.cern.ch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> escatter11.fullerton.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quchempedia.univ-angers.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAFU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yafu.myfirewall.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]


Alright, think'll i'll put my machines on LHC since we don't even have a point at the moment.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Sprint is Moo! Wrapper


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Roxasthehunter said:


> Sprint is Moo! Wrapper


Thanks for posting that - I didn't realize that the next sprint was so near!

I seem to remember Moo running quite well on older AMD cards. I have started it on my 7950 / 7850 and will see if I can build up a bit of a Bunker.

@Roxasthehunter - not sure if you know this but you can start running a project ahead of time, stock up on work units - and then stop them from uploading until after the official project start time.
This is known as "bunkering" - welcome aboard


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Doc_Gonzo said:


> Thanks for posting that - I didn't realize that the next sprint was so near!
> 
> I seem to remember Moo running quite well on older AMD cards. I have started it on my 7950 / 7850 and will see if I can build up a bit of a Bunker.
> 
> @Roxasthehunter - not sure if you know this but you can start running a project ahead of time, stock up on work units - and then stop them from uploading until after the official project start time.
> This is known as "bunkering" - welcome aboard


Yes i'm aware, i've got 1500 WUs downloaded across all my machines. Thank you, glad to be a part of this.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Has anyone been able to download any CPU work units for Moo! Wrapper? I just dropped my WUs and now i can't get anymore.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Oh never mind finally sent some


----------



## mmonnin

I've only run Moo on GPUs.

Off to a good start with the 1st update

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*3,769,520*​2​BOINC.Italy​*18*​*719,384*​3​SwissTeam.NET​*15*​*200,736*​


----------



## tictoc

Just released my tasks, so the next update should be a good one as well.

I'm still paranoid, after the Pentathlon missed update a few years ago, about uploading tasks until I see some verification.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

nine million after this recent update. 
​
1​Overclock.net​*25*​*9,467,592*​2​BOINC.Italy​*18*​*754,568*​3​SwissTeam.NET​*15*​*356,296*


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah I wait at least until the site sets to all zeros indicating the initial pull was done. ~10m lead

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*14,029,672*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*4,286,200*​3​SwissTeam.NET​*15*​*1,553,024*​


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Nice work everyone!!!!!!!!

I had my workstation offline until just now and I only have a 7850 in there but its running now and I've released a few hundred tasks from my 7950. . . . oh for some newer tech!

EDIT to add: I got a gadget from my electricity supplier yesterday and it shows how much power I am using and the cost per hour / day / month.
My entire flat / apartment is pulling in around 950W - that's with both computers running and only a TV and fridge / freezer drawing power elsewhere.
Cost per hour is 18p and without the HP Z600, it drops to 11p per hour.
Well, I found it interesting, lol!


----------



## tictoc

That's not too bad on the power consumption. Those older AMD cards aren't the fastest, but they are still pretty great cards.


----------



## mmonnin

EVGA was holding back or just hadn't released yet early this morning EST. 5.5m gap atm.

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*28,003,384*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*22,588,176*​3​SwissTeam.NET​*15*​*4,803,432*​


----------



## franz

It looks like HK-Steve can put out some points when he wants to, but its only 3 guys right now. Hopefully we can stay ahead. It looks like I will be around 4mil PPD or so.

What GPU configs are you nvidia guys using. I havent tweaked Moo! yet. Single task per GPU or multiple?


----------



## Roxasthehunter

franz said:


> It looks like HK-Steve can put out some points when he wants to, but its only 3 guys right now. Hopefully we can stay ahead. It looks like I will be around 4mil PPD or so.
> 
> What GPU configs are you nvidia guys using. I havent tweaked Moo! yet. Single task per GPU or multiple?


I'm just running with a single 3080 since i could never get multi gpu to work with boinc. Just one task per GPU.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

franz said:


> It looks like HK-Steve can put out some points when he wants to, but its only 3 guys right now. Hopefully we can stay ahead. It looks like I will be around 4mil PPD or so.
> 
> What GPU configs are you nvidia guys using. I havent tweaked Moo! yet. Single task per GPU or multiple?


I'm just running regular settings on my GPUs, single task.


----------



## mmonnin

Roxasthehunter said:


> I'm just running with a single 3080 since i could never get multi gpu to work with boinc. Just one task per GPU.


Create a cc_config.xml file in the main project folder

Add this line
<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>

or this is my cc_config.xml file content

<cc_config> 
<options> 
<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus> 
<allow_multiple_clients>1</allow_multiple_clients> 
<allow_remote_gui_rpc>1</allow_remote_gui_rpc>
<max_file_xfers_per_project>100</max_file_xfers_per_project>
<max_file_xfers>100</max_file_xfers>
</options>
</cc_config>

Restart the client after editing/creating the file. boinc.exe not just the GUI (boincmgr.exe)


----------



## Roxasthehunter

mmonnin said:


> Create a cc_config.xml file in the main project folder
> 
> Add this line
> <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
> 
> or this is my cc_config.xml file content
> 
> <cc_config>
> <options>
> <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
> <allow_multiple_clients>1</allow_multiple_clients>
> <allow_remote_gui_rpc>1</allow_remote_gui_rpc>
> <max_file_xfers_per_project>100</max_file_xfers_per_project>
> <max_file_xfers>100</max_file_xfers>
> </options>
> </cc_config>
> 
> Restart the client after editing/creating the file. boinc.exe not just the GUI (boincmgr.exe)


That still didn't work

EDIT: FIgured it out. Had to edit the one in program data


----------



## mmonnin

My 1080Ti in Linux needed to run 2x Moo Tasks to be fully utilized. It would vary between 60-80% util. Over 2min quicker to run two tasks.

We are pulling away from EVGA in Moo and we're up to 9th in LHC Marathon.



*Pos.**Team**Points**Year 2021
credits**Total credits**End 2020
total credits*1​TSC! Russia​*25*​*11,041,070*​32,850,222​21,809,151​2​BOINCstats​*18*​*7,717,656*​133,530,283​125,812,627​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*7,592,920*​135,844,349​128,251,428​4​The Knights Who Say Ni!​*12*​*6,614,508*​54,656,208​48,041,699​5​Ukraine​*10*​*4,740,199*​55,602,281​50,862,082​6​BOINC Synergy​*8*​*4,364,054*​128,593,271​124,229,217​7​LinusTechTips_Team​*6*​*3,903,649*​29,779,226​25,875,577​8​Canada​*4*​*3,563,709*​89,078,133​85,514,424​9​Overclock.net​*2*​*3,266,922*​83,096,174​79,829,251​10​AMD Users​*1*​*3,251,699*​57,869,445​54,617,745​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

We might be able to get to 8th. I'm going to put my machines back on LHC once the sprint is over


----------



## bfromcolo

Late to the party and trying to get something going now. Right away I have an issue I think. It is running a single task on 2 GPUs. Is this expected?


----------



## franz

@bfromcolo I created an app_config.xml file for one of my rigs with the following, which caused it to download 1 task per gpu. My only problem on my other rigs is that there are multiple dnetc tasks, so I dont know how to add all of them, maybe I can just add extra <name></name> lines. Still playing with it.


Code:


<app_config>
  <app>
    <name>dnetc517</name>
    <gpu_versions>
      <gpu_usage>.5</gpu_usage>
    </gpu_versions>
  </app>
</app_config>


----------



## mmonnin

Moo can run across multiple GPUs. Not sure if it is better/worse, esp with the different GPU types/generations.

I am surprised that worked as there is only a single app and its <name>dnetc</name>
Not sure what the 517 is about.

If you're running CPUs and GPUs together you can separate instructions them with another <app> section and a plan_class. Its the part in () in the version column




__





Applications







moowrap.net






<app>
<name>dnetc</name>
* <plan_class>cuda60</plan_class>*
<gpu_versions>
<gpu_usage>.5</gpu_usage>
</gpu_versions>
</app>


----------



## bfromcolo

Well its completed 2 of the cuda31 work units successfully like that. They both ran in 40 minutes. I will have to force it to one per and see what that does. Both GPUs are busy. Do any other apps support this, I don't think I have ever see one app running on 2 GPUs before?

Edit - 

I tried this but its still running 1 task on 2 GPUs. I guess its not hurting anything unless 40 minutes is way too long?

<app_config>
<app>
<name>dnetc</name>
<gpu_versions>
<gpu_usage>.5</gpu_usage>
</gpu_versions>
</app>
</app_config>


----------



## franz

Well, Im just confused now. My Ubuntu rig with dual 1070s was crunching away on cuda31 tasks with both gpus working on 1 task. (.2cpu+2GPU) So I did what I posted above and it downloaded single GPU tasks (cuda60 .2cpu+1gpu) immediately. Tried it on my dual 2060 ubuntu rig and it still pulls cuda31 projects only. 

So I went back to my 1070 rig and realized I didnt even put the app_config.xml in the correct moo! folder(I am running multiple clients). I put it in my main boinc folder, but not into my 3rd client folder which is where I am running moo! at the moment......so yeah when I asked the client to read the config files it didnt even see the app_config(I read through the log again) but somehow decided at that moment to start downloading cuda60 projects....anyways here are some times from my 1070s, they all run the same clocks

Single 1070 ubuntu rig running opencl projects for some reason.....
700seconds average
Dual 1070 ubuntu rig running cuda31 1 project over 2 GPUs
555seconds average
Dual 1070 ubuntu rig running cuda60 1 project per GPU
845seconds average


----------



## mmonnin

bfromcolo said:


> Well its completed 2 of the cuda31 work units successfully like that. They both ran in 40 minutes. I will have to force it to one per and see what that does. Both GPUs are busy. Do any other apps support this, I don't think I have ever see one app running on 2 GPUs before?
> 
> Edit -
> 
> I tried this but its still running 1 task on 2 GPUs. I guess its not hurting anything unless 40 minutes is way too long?
> 
> <app_config>
> <app>
> <name>dnetc</name>
> <gpu_versions>
> <gpu_usage>.5</gpu_usage>
> </gpu_versions>
> </app>
> </app_config>


0.5 is what I use to run two tasks on one GPU
<gpu_usage>1</gpu_usage>

This is working in my two GPU system
<app_config>
<app>
<name>dnetc</name>
<max_concurrent>2</max_concurrent>
<gpu_versions>
<gpu_usage>1</gpu_usage>
<cpu_usage>.05</cpu_usage>
</gpu_versions>
</app>
</app_config>

The project will send out some of the various cuda versions and determine which one is fastest then continue sending those. This is a host of yours. It has higher flops for cuda31 app.




__





Application details for host 1313962







moowrap.net





This is the only app that I know of that will span GPUs with a single task.


----------



## mmonnin

LHC has some SixTrack tasks atm if anyone wants to grab some.

1st in Moo Sprint. Next one is in 2 weeks.


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*90,271,968*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*68,765,600*​3​SwissTeam.NET​*15*​*18,711,880*​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

mmonnin said:


> LHC has some SixTrack tasks atm if anyone wants to grab some.
> 
> 1st in Moo Sprint. Next one is in 2 weeks.
> 
> ​
> *Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*90,271,968*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*68,765,600*​3​SwissTeam.NET​*15*​*18,711,880*​


Points wise is it better to do sixtrack than the atlas sims?


----------



## mmonnin

I don't recall. SixTrack isn't a vbox app so memory isn't an issue. So when SixTrack tasks are available, overall LHC RAC climbs quite a bit




__





[email protected] 1.0 Project Stats






stats3.free-dc.org


----------



## tictoc

Good job on the Sprint team.  

I was out of town and there were a bunch of internet and power outages while I was away. Looks like I crunched most of the way through the Sprint, but I definitely had a fair bit of downtime yesterday with an extended internet outage.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've grabbed a load of LHC tasks and after hundreds ran for like 7 - 10 seconds, the rest have settled down to around 7 hours on my 3770K and 10 hours on the dual X5650's.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Trying to find a good gpu based project to do while I run LHC, any suggestions?


----------



## mmonnin

Pretty much all projects that have a GPU app get most of credit/work done by their GPU version vs CPU apps. I think the exception would be Asteroids as per watt its probably better on CPUs. PrimeGrid has some apps that are CPU only or just too small/quick for GPUs like the lower GFN apps.
[email protected], [email protected], GPUGrid (just released a new app version), Collatz, Moo, PrimeGrid, Amicable, SR Base, Minecraft, MLC. Those are projects with GPU apps.

I'm less of a fan for calculating numbers just for the sake of calculating a proof, like Collatz/Moo and they tend to be high in credit just to get users. I mainly run [email protected] and GPUGrid on my GPUs.


----------



## franz

If you want to help with formula boinc marathon points I would do Moo, Amicable or GPUGrid. I am running Moo! and SiDock currently to try to move up a spot in each project.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

franz said:


> If you want to help with formula boinc marathon points I would do Moo, Amicable or GPUGrid. I am running Moo! and SiDock currently to try to move up a spot in each project.


I was doing [email protected] but I'll shift to doing GPUGrid to try and get a point in that. Plus i tend like doing biology related projects cause I find it interesting.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I'm going for some more Moo! We should be able to pick up three points there


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Doc_Gonzo said:


> I'm going for some more Moo! We should be able to pick up three points there


We just passed AMD users for Moo! Now in 3rd


----------



## Roxasthehunter

8​Ars Technica​*4*​*483,754*​2,873,614​2,389,859​9​Overclock.net​*2*​*351,672*​5,898,674​5,547,002​10​meisterkuehler.de Team​*1*​*349,452*​753,096​403,6​

I don't if it's just me running ODLK1 but we've moved up to ninth place.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Roxasthehunter said:


> We just passed AMD users for Moo! Now in 3rd


Nice going everyone! I am not contributing that much but will stick with it and see if we can chase the next place.



Roxasthehunter said:


> I don't if it's just me running ODLK1 but we've moved up to ninth place.


I ran it for quite a while and managed to get 327K points. The last time I checked (some time ago), we had four points there. 
I took a screenshot on 23rd June. We must have lost a couple of places and regained one


----------



## mmonnin

07/16/2021 01:00 (UTC) - 07/19/2021 00:59 (UTC)
[email protected]


----------



## tictoc

Sweet. Time for a few days rest on MilkyWay, and get all the things crunching Einstein.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Should I just use GPUs on Einstein or is it worth using CPU as well?


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Well nevermind on that, gonna run both anyway. Problem is, servers have crashed. I can't download any WUs


----------



## tictoc

Roxasthehunter said:


> Should I just use GPUs on Einstein or is it worth using CPU as well?


Einstein is predominantly a GPU project.
You can also run it on your CPU, but if there are other projects that are more interesting to you, you might want to keep those on your CPU.


----------



## mmonnin

Roxasthehunter said:


> Should I just use GPUs on Einstein or is it worth using CPU as well?


 And the app to run is "Gamma-ray pulsar binary search #1 (GPU) "
Some of the other ones do not utilize the GPU very well, use more CPU, take longer and give less credits.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

mmonnin said:


> And the app to run is "Gamma-ray pulsar binary search #1 (GPU) "
> Some of the other ones do not utilize the GPU very well, use more CPU, take longer and give less credits.


Alright, will do


----------



## franz

I only got a few Gamma projects, their servers wanted to give me mostly GW projects even though my preferences said otherwise.....anyways I have a decent bunker going.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

yeah i just got GW projects as well, i think out of my 1100 in progress tasks I only got like 5 gamma.


----------



## mmonnin

Allow non-preferred apps: is set to No?


----------



## tictoc

^^This 

I haven't seen any random GW tasks, unless I check the box to allow GW tasks in my preferences.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Weird even though i only have gamma selected and Allow non-preffered apps is ooff, I keep getting GW tasks. In event manager it also says "resent task" whenever it updates


----------



## mmonnin

Dropped my tasks off in the 2nd hour.

Expect a lot of pending work well into the event. Some users keep work well into Saturday. [email protected] as two stats updates per day and the 1st one was only 12-15% of the normal output for the entire project. Lots of people holding back work for a large BOINC project.

Edited the %. Thought I saw a bigger # today. 2nd update only brought it up to less than half the normal daily amount.


----------



## tictoc

Thanks for the reminder. Dropping my tasks now.


----------



## mmonnin

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*5,421,795*​2​BOINC.Italy​*18*​*846,975*​3​The Planetary Society​*15*​*619,882*​


----------



## mmonnin

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*8,777,026*​2​The Planetary Society​*18*​*2,522,557*​3​LinusTechTips_Team​*15*​*2,265,472*​


----------



## tictoc

Had a weird driver crash on my Radeon VII machine, so I lost a few hours of crunching over night. Back up and running now. 

Not sure what the issue was. 
A quick look through the logs, and it looks like the same random driver crash that I used to periodically get running Einstein. Although, this time I was able to reset the GPU and get the system back online without having to do a hard power off. Hopefully it was just a random event and everything will run without issues like it did during the Pentathlon.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Dammit - I don't know how i missed the start of this! Having a go now though!


----------



## Roxasthehunter

What's everyone's pending looking like? I just hit 200.


----------



## mmonnin

1676 including 15 CPU tasks. But I was running [email protected] prior to the event on all my GPUs. I was also running CPU tasks gathering WUProp hours


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I only started running today so a paltry 17, lol!


----------



## mmonnin

We're pretty far out in front. Some close battles behind us tho.


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*20,667,746*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*6,638,013*​3​The Planetary Society​*15*​*6,043,091*​4​LinusTechTips_Team​*12*​*5,322,438*​5​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*10*​*5,284,592*​


----------



## tictoc

Roxasthehunter said:


> What's everyone's pending looking like? I just hit 200.


Currently sitting at 4081 pending.

1st in League 2 and 4th overall. 

*Leauge2*

*1*​*Overclock.net*​*25*​*31,246,394*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*13,945,039*​3​The Planetary Society​*15*​*8,860,237*​

*Overall*

1​[email protected]​*55,445,652*​2​The Scottish Boinc Team​*53,579,466*​3​Planet 3DNow!​*40,587,123*​*4*​*Overclock.net*​*31,246,394*​5​Russia Team​*26,058,243*​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

I've been hovering around 350 pending as of today. Good job on einstein everyone


----------



## Roxasthehunter

​
8​Ars Technica​*4*​*484,820*​2,874,679​2,389,859​9​meisterkuehler.de Team​*2*​*450,384*​854,028​403,643​10​Overclock.net​*1*​*448,587*​5,995,590​5,547,002​


We lost a place in ODLK1/Latin Squares. If anybody's got free CPUs, we can probably take it back.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've got my 3770K on ODLK1 and I will put my dual X5650's back on it as soon as this heatwave is over. 
I'm melting here in the UK!


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Doc_Gonzo said:


> I've got my 3770K on ODLK1 and I will put my dual X5650's back on it as soon as this heatwave is over.
> I'm melting here in the UK!


That's understandable, my room turns into a furnace when i have my 1060 and 3080 going at the same time.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​Overclock.net​*25*​*58,301,372*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*32,326,598*​3​The Planetary Society​*15*​*17,603,335*​

Finished at 58 million.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

7​BOINCstats​*6*​*561,826*​7,416,244​6,854,418​8​Overclock.net​*4*​*499,422*​6,046,424​5,547,002​9​meisterkuehler.de Team​*2*​*487,172*​890,816​403,643​10​Ars Technica​*1*​*485,044*​2,874,904​2,389,859​

At eight place in ODLK1


----------



## tictoc

Roxasthehunter said:


> ​
> 7​BOINCstats​*6*​*561,826*​7,416,244​6,854,418​8​Overclock.net​*4*​*499,422*​6,046,424​5,547,002​9​meisterkuehler.de Team​*2*​*487,172*​890,816​403,643​10​Ars Technica​*1*​*485,044*​2,874,904​2,389,859​
> 
> 
> At eight place in ODLK1


Nice work guys. 

I'm still plugging away at LHC. We should pick up another spot there in 3-4 days.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Back to 9th in ODLK, we keep trading blows with Meisterkuhler. It seems impossible to take 2nd place in Moo wrapper aswell. We were 8 million away but now were 17 mill away.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I'm still plodding through ODLK1 tasks and I'll switch back to MOO for a while, after I have run out of Einstein work units.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

7​meisterkuehler.de Team​*6*​*624,617*​1,028,261​403,643​8​Overclock.net​*4*​*609,135*​6,156,137​5,547,002​9​BOINCstats​*2*​*594,574*​7,448,993​6,854,418​

We surpassed boinc stats and regained our spot in ODLK1. Just need to get a solid lead past meisterkueler


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​[email protected]​*25*​*644,819,994*​7,129,922,708​6,485,102,713​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*278,748,335*​4,751,033,233​4,472,284,897​3​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*15*​*277,645,890*​1,285,354,251​1,007,708,360​

EDIT: We are now in second place for Moo! Wrapper


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Nice work everyone! I've just started running MOO and we are (hopefully) coming to the end of this heatwave!


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Doc_Gonzo said:


> Nice work everyone! I've just started running MOO and we are (hopefully) coming to the end of this heatwave!


Good to hear, now that were about 10M ahead in MOO! I've switched over to doing Amicable/Collatz so hopefully I can get us some points there.


----------



## tictoc

@Doc_Gonzo @Roxasthehunter you guys are pulling all the weight in these Formula BOINC marathon projects. Thanks for the crunching and the extra points for the OCN team.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

@tictoc No problem


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Sprint is [email protected]


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

@tictoc - It's been my pleasure!


----------



## bfromcolo

And we just did Rosetta a few months ago. Didn't score a point that time, hoipefully we can do better in this one.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I set my desired runtime to 24 hours on the work I downloaded last night... hopefully that is a good way to bunker work for Rosetta? It looks like otherwise it only wants to send me 1 unit per thread.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I only managed to gather a small bunker and will be out of completed work before the official start time.
I suspended network activity until just after the start time and hopefully, my rig will report and pick up more work then. . . . otherwise I have to be awake at 3am


----------



## Roxasthehunter

k4m1k4z3 said:


> I set my desired runtime to 24 hours on the work I downloaded last night... hopefully that is a good way to bunker work for Rosetta? It looks like otherwise it only wants to send me 1 unit per thread.


It's probably only sending 1 unit per thread because you set it for 24 hrs. I think that setting just sets the estimated time for your WUs. I left my mine on 8 hrs and it gave me about 50 WUs per system. Which is fine because they usually take like 6-8hrs anyway.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

My work units started out with an estimated time of 6 - 8 hrs but are being done in just 1 - 2 hrs. Is anyone else seeing that?


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Doc_Gonzo said:


> My work units started out with an estimated time of 6 - 8 hrs but are being done in just 1 - 2 hrs. Is anyone else seeing that?


my runtimes on at 5800x


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Im seeing a few WUs that finished at 6hrs on my intel 8th gen 8600 machines.


----------



## bfromcolo

I have the target CPU time in preferences set to 4 hours and they are completing very close to that.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

From what I google, the tasks are set to run to your target time but i don't know if Longer or shorter WUs results in more credits.


----------



## mmonnin

Yes, run times are irrelevant at Rosetta since they can be configured to run for a given time. 
I have been running Rosetta on my 5950 and they all come with an ETA of the default 8hr but run for 2hr per the site preferences.

This should put me very near 100k WUProp hours for the Rosetta app.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Just dropped my bunker. 58 tasks and 11k points


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​Overclock.net​*25*​*69,671*​2​BOINC.Italy​*18*​*28,673*​3​TSC! Russia​*15*​*27,850*​

First update, in the lead for now


----------



## mmonnin

I had put my GPU client to not allow networking instead of the CPU client on my 5950 yesterday morning so a bunch went thru.


*os.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​TSC! Russia​*25*​*220,965*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*170,549*​3​Canada​*15*​*130,350*​


----------



## tictoc

Late start for me, but now I have some Rosetta running.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I just put my workstation back online. It looks like I will be sleeping in the living room tonight but I hope that I can help catch the Russians!


----------



## tictoc

I should be good for about 75k ppd or so. That's probably not going to be enough to catch the Russians, but hopefully it helps to keep us ahead of the Canucks.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

I just added a fourth pc with a 9th gen i7 to run Rosetta as well.


----------



## mmonnin

Going to be tough to stay ahead of Canada. This is the normal daily output while we had a bunker. Same for LTT in 4th.


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​TSC! Russia​*25*​*715,528*​2​Canada​*18*​*447,482*​3​Overclock.net​*15*​*436,412*​4​LinusTechTips_Team​*12*​*404,790*​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

If only we could recruit more people


----------



## neyel8r

hope it's not too late to help out... suddenly wanted to get back into this & had a bit of trouble getting it working in manjaro, but i'm back up and running for a bit. do i need to sign up or anything?


----------



## Roxasthehunter

neyel8r said:


> is it too late to help out?


Nah man, it's not too late. Just download Boinc and start crunching rosetta tasks.On the rosetta website, set task runtime for 2 hours.


----------



## neyel8r

Roxasthehunter said:


> Nah man, it's not too late. Just download Boinc and start crunching rosetta tasks.On the rosetta website, set task runtime for 2 hours.


thanks, going to rosetta site now


----------



## neyel8r

Roxasthehunter said:


> Nah man, it's not too late. Just download Boinc and start crunching rosetta tasks.On the rosetta website, set task runtime for 2 hours.


not finding where i can change task runtime to 2h, can you provide a link or an area where i can find it?

*edit:*
nm, just found it. thanks again


----------



## Roxasthehunter

neyel8r said:


> not finding where i can change task runtime to 2h, can you provide a link or an area where i can find it?
> 
> *edit:*
> nm, just found it. thanks again


No problem, welcome to the sprint


----------



## Roxasthehunter

neyel8r said:


> not finding where i can change task runtime to 2h, can you provide a link or an area where i can find it?
> 
> *edit:*
> nm, just found it. thanks again


Oh yeah feel free to contribute to a GPU based project while your CPU works Rosetta. I've been doing Collatz to try to get us a marathon point.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

@neyel8r - Welcome aboard! Always good to see new people here 
@Roxasthehunter - I'll join you and give Collatz a bash. It works well with my older cards


----------



## mmonnin

Collatz is the most pointless BOINC project


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

mmonnin said:


> Collatz is the most pointless BOINC project


I looked into the project when you mentioned it before and that people were running it for the high point output only (which is what I was doing)
I agree that it is pretty pointless and I stopped running it then and have mostly stuck with Milkyway since.
But I'll run it if we can gain a point or two in the Marathon. . . although I think it may be difficult because of the reason in the first line of this post 

EDIT: To add - We're doing much better than we did in the last Rosetta Sprint! Well done everyone!!!


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Doc_Gonzo said:


> I looked into the project when you mentioned it before and that people were running it for the high point output only (which is what I was doing)
> I agree that it is pretty pointless and I stopped running it then and have mostly stuck with Milkyway since.
> But I'll run it if we can gain a point or two in the Marathon. . . although I think it may be difficult because of the reason in the first line of this post
> 
> EDIT: To add - We're doing much better than we did in the last Rosetta Sprint! Well done everyone!!!


Yeah i'd agree the idea behind it is really pointless but at least it seems to me that the teams ahead of us are stagnant and being that it gives alot of points, it shouldn't take too long to push to 10th if enough of us throw our gpus at it.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've put my 7950 and 7850 on Collatz and I think I was getting around 700K points per day a while back.
I hope that helps us along


----------



## mmonnin

I just looked at Marathon stats for it. In the 5mo left OCN will need 4-5 billion credits to get any points. ~3b just to get to where 10th is now and several more billion to get to where 10th will be. Thats a dedicated effort from several people with several good GPUs each.


9​[email protected]​*2*​*3,616,309,781*​33,768,153,780​30,151,843,998​10​[email protected]​*1*​*3,557,337,229*​7,864,408,293​4,307,071,063​11​US NAVY​*-*​*3,010,514,162*​19,004,223,948​15,993,709,786​12​[email protected]​*-*​*2,807,574,650*​5,614,042,016​2,806,467,366​13​Canada​*-*​*2,404,526,468*​15,494,823,035​13,090,296,566​14​Team Norway​*-*​*2,122,345,406*​15,463,026,995​13,340,681,588​15​Russia​*-*​*1,157,156,181*​27,240,763,702​26,083,607,520​16​Overclock.net​*-*​*745,424,270*​53,748,077,258​53,002,652,987​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

mmonnin said:


> I just looked at Marathon stats for it. In the 5mo left OCN will need 4-5 billion credits to get any points. ~3b just to get to where 10th is now and several more billion to get to where 10th will be. Thats a dedicated effort from several people with several good GPUs each.
> 
> ​
> 9​[email protected]​*2*​*3,616,309,781*​33,768,153,780​30,151,843,998​10​[email protected]​*1*​*3,557,337,229*​7,864,408,293​4,307,071,063​11​US NAVY​*-*​*3,010,514,162*​19,004,223,948​15,993,709,786​12​[email protected]​*-*​*2,807,574,650*​5,614,042,016​2,806,467,366​13​Canada​*-*​*2,404,526,468*​15,494,823,035​13,090,296,566​14​Team Norway​*-*​*2,122,345,406*​15,463,026,995​13,340,681,588​15​Russia​*-*​*1,157,156,181*​27,240,763,702​26,083,607,520​16​Overclock.net​*-*​*745,424,270*​53,748,077,258​53,002,652,987​


Y'know what your right. Doing some math, my 3080 alone would need 150 days just hit 2billion credits. Think we might better off chasing points in Amicable. Or if there's another GPU project that would be easier to get marathon points in that im not thinking of


----------



## Roxasthehunter

@Doc_Gonzo Im setting my machines onto Amicable numbers, its probably the better bet for points

Also we've been passed up by Linus in the sprint


1​TSC! Russia​*25*​*1,168,817*​2​Canada​*18*​*738,810*​3​LinusTechTips_Team​*15*​*645,226*​4​Overclock.net​*12*​*640,246*​


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Hmmmm - okies - I'll quit Collatz after the current tasks have finished and see if I can help out with Amicable Numbers


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Doc_Gonzo said:


> Hmmmm - okies - I'll quit Collatz after the current tasks have finished and see if I can help out with Amicable Numbers


Thanks should be easier to climb 30M in Amicable vs 3B in collatz lol


----------



## neyel8r

Roxasthehunter said:


> Oh yeah feel free to contribute to a GPU based project while your CPU works Rosetta. I've been doing Collatz to try to get us a marathon point.


ok, i'll fire up some Collatz too

*edit: *nm i'll do Amicable instead, already have some going from yesterday


----------



## neyel8r

Roxasthehunter said:


> @Doc_Gonzo Im setting my machines onto Amicable numbers, its probably the better bet for points
> 
> Also we've been passed up by Linus in the sprint
> 
> ​
> 1​TSC! Russia​*25*​*1,168,817*​2​Canada​*18*​*738,810*​3​LinusTechTips_Team​*15*​*645,226*​4​Overclock.net​*12*​*640,246*​


dangit Linus!


----------



## Roxasthehunter

4​Ukraine​*12*​*753,921*​5​Overclock.net​*10*​*750,001*​6​BOINC.Italy​*8*​*609,761*​7​meisterkuehler.de Team​*6*​*475,294*​

We've slipped behind Ukraine as well


----------



## neyel8r

anybody else having trouble receiving Rosetta tasks? from my event log:


> Sun 01 Aug 2021 02:08:43 PM CDT | [email protected] | Not requesting tasks: don't need (CPU: not highest priority project; NVIDIA GPU: )


----------



## Roxasthehunter

neyel8r said:


> anybody else having trouble receiving Rosetta tasks? from my event log:


You have too many CPU tasks downloaded, it'll start giving you more once your backlog clears up or you abort some.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​TSC! Russia​*25*​*1,918,802*​2​Canada​*18*​*1,287,027*​3​LinusTechTips_Team​*15*​*1,098,166*​4​Overclock.net​*12*​*1,019,168*​

Back in fourth place


----------



## neyel8r

Roxasthehunter said:


> You have too many CPU tasks downloaded, it'll start giving you more once your backlog clears up or you abort some.


thanks, it seems to have resolved it self just now. not sure if i've got enough time to complete the new ones for the sprint deadline tho


----------



## Roxasthehunter

neyel8r said:


> thanks, it seems to have resolved it self just now. not sure if i've got enough time to complete the new ones for the sprint deadline tho


I usually wait until about an hour or two before it ends, then I abort the ones I know i won't finish.


----------



## tictoc

Had some massive network issues over the last few days, just uploaded all the Rosetta tasks that I crunched while the network was down.


----------



## mmonnin

Whew by 2k


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​TSC! Russia​*25*​*2,130,806*​2​Canada​*18*​*1,444,990*​3​LinusTechTips_Team​*15*​*1,223,879*​4​Overclock.net​*12*​*1,124,319*​5​Ukraine​*10*​*1,122,142*​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

mmonnin said:


> Whew by 2k
> 
> ​
> *Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​TSC! Russia​*25*​*2,130,806*​2​Canada​*18*​*1,444,990*​3​LinusTechTips_Team​*15*​*1,223,879*​4​Overclock.net​*12*​*1,124,319*​5​Ukraine​*10*​*1,122,142*​


That was a close race


----------



## Roxasthehunter

I'm switchin back to doing ODLK1 if anyone want to lend me a hand at chasing meisterkuehler for 7th place.


----------



## tictoc

Looks like some of my Rosetta tasks made it in to the final tally. 

*-Edit-*
Nice work everyone. We did much better than the last time Rosetta was a Sprint project (17th).


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Roxasthehunter said:


> I'm switchin back to doing ODLK1 if anyone want to lend me a hand at chasing meisterkuehler for 7th place.


I'm game! Got my desktop running it now and I will see how hot my Z600 gets under load


----------



## neyel8r

Roxasthehunter said:


> I'm switchin back to doing ODLK1 if anyone want to lend me a hand at chasing meisterkuehler for 7th place.


sheesh these tasks sure don't credit very much, we're gonna need the whole team on this


----------



## Roxasthehunter

neyel8r said:


> sheesh these tasks sure don't credit very much, we're gonna need the whole team on this


Well luckily Meisterkueler only has two active members doing tasks for ODLK1, one guy has 4 PCs the other has 1. So as long as we have more than 4 total machines crunching we should be able to catch up. I've got 4 PCs myself doing tasks, and with you and Doc gonzo we should be able to close the gap.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Its cooled down enough here for me to run my dual X5650's on ODLK1 - I think we can move up a place or two there 
Amicable Numbers runs very slowly on my old GPU's though - 1.5 hours per task on the 7950 and double that on the 7850


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Doc_Gonzo said:


> Its cooled down enough here for me to run my dual X5650's on ODLK1 - I think we can move up a place or two there
> Amicable Numbers runs very slowly on my old GPU's though - 1.5 hours per task on the 7950 and double that on the 7850


Yeah i know that feel in my main Rig i got a 3080 that can finish an amicable task in 6 mins and a 1060 that finishes them in 54.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Geesh - 6 minutes? No wonder those new GPU's have such a hefty price tag!!!


----------



## neyel8r

Roxasthehunter said:


> Yeah i know that feel in my main Rig i got a 3080 that can finish an amicable task in 6 mins and a 1060 that finishes them in 54.


my 1080 can do an amicable in 15m... not too great but not terrible either i guess. still don't even wanna consider upgrading until the prices go down some more


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

neyel8r said:


> my 1080 can do an amicable in 15m... not too great but not terrible either i guess. still don't even wanna consider upgrading until the prices go down some more


15 minutes isn't bad at all. I guess I am just planning on upgrading my kit at a bad time!
I might start buying a few bits per month, leaving the CPU, Motherboard and GPU until last.
I figure that I can buy a case and PSU, SSD + RAM, AIO water cooler + fans. . . . and then buy the CPU and motherboard together and last so that I can then put it all together and get it going with an older GPU until I can afford a new one. If I wait until I have enough money to do it all at once, I'll probably be waiting until next year and I'll probably keep finding excuses to spend the money elsewhere! If I start buying bits, I'll have to continue


----------



## franz

I will switch a couple PCs to ODLK1 as well. We have a month till the next sprint so it would be good to focus on 1 or 2 marathon projects.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*25*​*2,075,322*​3,110,183​1,034,860​2​LinusTechTips_Team​*18*​*1,026,937*​1,054,899​27,961​3​[email protected]​*15*​*929,225*​2,095,761​1,166,536​4​BOINC.Italy​*12*​*926,411*​1,435,479​509,068​5​[email protected]​*10*​*797,838*​1,258,757​460,919​6​meisterkuehler.de Team​*8*​*792,801*​1,196,445​403,643​7​Overclock.net​*6*​*783,029*​6,330,031​5,547,002​

Finally made it to 7th place in ODLK1


----------



## neyel8r

​
1​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*25*​*2,075,582*​3,110,443​1,034,860​2​LinusTechTips_Team​*18*​*1,026,947*​1,054,909​27,961​3​[email protected]​*15*​*932,177*​2,098,713​1,166,536​4​BOINC.Italy​*12*​*926,660*​1,435,728​509,068​5​Overclock.net​*10*​*804,517*​6,351,519​5,547,002​6​meisterkuehler.de Team​*8*​*799,851*​1,203,495​403,643​7​[email protected]​*6*​*797,945*​1,258,864​460,919​

nice, we jumped to 5th


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Heck yeah, team work! We just gotta keep pushing to first.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I'll throw some CPUs on it tomorrow for a few days, once I hit my WUProp 100k hour goal for WCG Mapping Cancer Markers.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*25*​*2,076,355*​3,111,215​1,034,860​2​LinusTechTips_Team​*18*​*1,035,165*​1,063,127​27,961​3​[email protected]​*15*​*935,212*​2,101,748​1,166,536​4​BOINC.Italy​*12*​*927,328*​1,436,396​509,068​5​Overclock.net​*10*​*884,506*​6,431,508​5,547,00​

We shot up 80k in one day.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I had to pull my 2P rig out today as I couldn't sleep last night due to the heat it produced! 
But well done to everyone who contributed to this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Doc_Gonzo said:


> I had to pull my 2P rig out today as I couldn't sleep last night due to the heat it produced!
> But well done to everyone who contributed to this!!!!!!!!!!


For this reason I have three of my 2P rigs sitting unused. The heat and noise gets to be too much for my apartment. I did fire up one of the socket 1366 rigs but turned it back off because those CPUs are really showing their age on the slow work unit runtimes.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*25*​*2,076,974*​3,111,835​1,034,860​2​LinusTechTips_Team​*18*​*1,045,789*​1,073,751​27,961​3​Overclock.net​*15*​*1,003,002*​6,550,004​5,547,002​
3rd place now


----------



## Roxasthehunter

3​The Planetary Society​*15*​*187,530,462*​1,011,993,184​824,462,721​4​Overclock.net​*12*​*170,310,091*​655,685,322​485,375,231​

17M more to go for Amicable numbers.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*25*​*2,077,964*​3,112,825​1,034,860​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*1,151,210*​6,698,212​5,547,002​
We've just hit 2nd place.


----------



## franz

I guess we should just go for first while we are at it....

Keeping one rig on ODLK1, switched one to ODLK and started Amicable on the other.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

franz said:


> I guess we should just go for first while we are at it....
> 
> Keeping one rig on ODLK1, switched one to ODLK and started Amicable on the other.


I'll do the same, I'll put my main rig on ODLK and my other 2 on ODLK1. Were gettin at least 100k in ODLK1 a day so we should be at first place within eight days.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

We got 500k to go on ODLK 1 and 8M to go on Amicable numbers


----------



## franz

I will be around 2mil PPD for amicable and it looks like you are about the same. Planetary is producing around 500k per day, so we should have them in a few days. I wish second place was a little closer and temps were a little lower so I could go all in on Amicable.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

2​The Knights Who Say Ni!​*18*​*290,811,675*​2,336,184,601​2,045,372,925​3​The Planetary Society​*15*​*189,376,235*​1,013,838,957​824,462,721​4​Overclock.net​*12*​*187,147,636*​672,522,867​485,375,231​
We are just 2M out from third place. Should we stick with Amicable after reaching third or move to another project?


----------



## Roxasthehunter

2​The Knights Who Say Ni!​*18*​*291,208,175*​2,336,581,100​2,045,372,925​3​Overclock.net​*15*​*189,964,147*​675,339,379​485,375,231​4​The Planetary Society​*12*​*189,663,355*​1,014,126,077​824,462,721​

Just passed planetary society for 3rd place.


----------



## neyel8r

Roxasthehunter said:


> ​
> 2​The Knights Who Say Ni!​*18*​*290,811,675*​2,336,184,601​2,045,372,925​3​The Planetary Society​*15*​*189,376,235*​1,013,838,957​824,462,721​4​Overclock.net​*12*​*187,147,636*​672,522,867​485,375,231​
> 
> We are just 2M out from third place. Should we stick with Amicable after reaching third or move to another project?


i want to continue with Amicable for about 165K more points to reach 5M total then i can switch to something else & help out a little bit with my comparably weak pc


----------



## Roxasthehunter

neyel8r said:


> i want to continue with Amicable for about 165K more points to reach 5M total then i can switch to something else & help out a little bit with my comparably weak pc


Yeah im not sure what would be the best GPU project to focus on points wise after we get a bit of a lead in Amicable. It took us 10 days just get 20M points in Amicable so going for 2nd probably isn't the best idea.


----------



## franz

I had to shut down my GPUs due to heat, so Im running only CPU projects right now. SR base has a GPU project and we could move up a spot in that.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

franz said:


> I had to shut down my GPUs due to heat, so Im running only CPU projects right now. SR base has a GPU project and we could move up a spot in that.



Sounds good, i'll keep one machine on Amicable to keep us ahead and i'll move my main rig to SRBase.


----------



## neyel8r

franz said:


> I had to shut down my GPUs due to heat, so Im running only CPU projects right now. SR base has a GPU project and we could move up a spot in that.


i was gonna suggest srbase as well 👍 gonna switch to it shortly once i reach 5M on amicable


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Today's status report on the current projects

Amicable Numbers: 3rd place 6M ahead.
ODLK1: 2nd place 200k away from 1st
ODLK: 12th place 6k away from 10th to get a point
SRBase: 4th place,1M away from 3rd.

For CPU: Everyone stay on ODLK1 until we reach 1st place and then switch to ODLK
For GPU: Everyone should be good to pull off of Amicable numbers and move to SRBase.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

​
1​AMD Users​*25*​*891,242,744*​1,104,815,622​213,572,878​2​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*18*​*322,827,590*​998,964,390​676,136,800​3​Overclock.net​*15*​*82,173,704*​139,715,430​57,541,726​4​LinusTechTips_Team​*12*​*80,930,155*​138,605,285​57,675,130​


We are now 3rd place in SRBase and 10th place in ODLK


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Roxasthehunter said:


> For CPU: Everyone stay on ODLK1 until we reach 1st place and then switch to ODLK
> For GPU: Everyone should be good to pull off of Amicable numbers and move to SRBase.


I'm game for that. I wasn't generating many points in Amicable. I've loaded up on SRBase work units and will see how that goes! 
EDIT: To add - That's a huge jump from third to second on SRBase. Lets see what our PPD turns out to be with all of us on it


----------



## Roxasthehunter

​
1​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*25*​*2,098,273*​3,133,134​1,034,860​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*1,905,690*​7,452,692​5,547,002​3​meisterkuehler.de Team​*15*​*1,088,215*​1,491,859​403,643​


200k away on ODLK 1.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*25*​*2,101,873*​3,136,733​1,034,860​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*1,960,181*​7,507,183​5,547,002​

55k jump from yesterday. We should be at first place in 4 days at this rate.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I seem to be getting 285K PPD with SRBase and I'm in it for the long haul. . . . . if we can catch OcUK - has anyone run the numbers on that?
Still running ODLK1 - I have contributed 475K points on that one - good job everyone!!! We look set to take the top spot there 🥳😎


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Doc_Gonzo said:


> I seem to be getting 285K PPD with SRBase and I'm in it for the long haul. . . . . if we can catch OcUK - has anyone run the numbers on that?
> Still running ODLK1 - I have contributed 475K points on that one - good job everyone!!! We look set to take the top spot there 🥳😎


Were doing about 4.21M PPD in SRBase per day. So it'll take us 45 days to reach but im ready to put in the WUs. We just cracked 2M total in ODLK1 so just a few more days.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*25*​*2,108,058*​3,142,919​1,034,860​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*2,082,643*​7,629,645​5,547,002​

Just 30k more in ODLK1


----------



## franz

FYI Im not getting any work units from ODLK, so we may need a backup project after ODLK1 is done.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

franz said:


> FYI Im not getting any work units from ODLK, so we may need a backup project after ODLK1 is done.


Alright if ODLK isn't up by the time we hit first placce, let's do [email protected]


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​Overclock.net​*25*​*2,127,806*​7,674,808​5,547,002​2​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*18*​*2,111,138*​3,145,998​1,034,860​

And we've done it, number 1 in ODLK!


----------



## Roxasthehunter

As of right now ODLK is out of commission and no new WUs are being made. I'll keep two of my rigs on ODLK1 to keep the gap going, everyone switch to working on YoYo at home so we can place in it


----------



## mmonnin

Now ya have to hold it the rest of the year along with everything else. Its a Marathon.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

mmonnin said:


> Now ya have to hold it the rest of the year along with everything else. Its a Marathon.


I intend to.


----------



## franz

Roxasthehunter said:


> As of right now ODLK is out of commission and no new WUs are being made. I'll keep two of my rigs on ODLK1 to keep the gap going, everyone switch to working on YoYo at home so we can place in it


Last time I ran benchmarks the Siever project gave the best PPD by far. The projects run long but still worth the points.


----------



## spdaimon

late to the party, but I'll put my rigs on ODLK1 as well. I was still crunching Rosetta.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

spdaimon said:


> late to the party, but I'll put my rigs on ODLK1 as well. I was still crunching Rosetta.


Welcome to the party, looking at the PPD for ODLK1. Our biggest competitor Meisterkueler is only doing 13k a day and between the two rigs i have doing it, I can do about 14k so I think your resources are best spent doing [email protected] with the rest of us. Also if you could put your GPUs on SRbase that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

8​SwissTeam.NET​*4*​*2,414,935*​20,412,512​17,997,576​9​The Planetary Society​*2*​*1,835,715*​19,412,551​17,576,835​10​Overclock.net​*1*​*1,813,832*​84,893,729​83,079,896​11​BOINC Synergy​*-*​*1,776,324*​40,531,334​38,755,009​

Now 10th in [email protected]


----------



## spdaimon

Roxasthehunter said:


> Welcome to the party, looking at the PPD for ODLK1. Our biggest competitor Meisterkueler is only doing 13k a day and between the two rigs i have doing it, I can do about 14k so I think your resources are best spent doing [email protected] with the rest of us. Also if you could put your GPUs on SRbase that would be much appreciated.


Sure thing. I'll switch them over after work.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

​
8​SwissTeam.NET​*4*​*2,435,591*​20,433,168​17,997,576​9​Overclock.net​*2*​*1,867,348*​84,947,244​83,079,896​10​The Planetary Society​*1*​*1,835,715*​19,412,551​17,576,835​


Already moved to ninth place in [email protected] We're at 110M total in SRBase.


----------



## spdaimon

Does SRBase run well on AMD GPUs? My Titan Black is taking an hour a unit, where my 3080 flys through them. I got a R9 390 I could try.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

spdaimon said:


> Does SRBase run well on AMD GPUs? My Titan Black is taking an hour a unit, where my 3080 flys through them. I got a R9 390 I could try.


Not sure, i only have nvidia cards


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Also if anyone is still running ODLK1, it looks to be completely down. Can't access the website and tasks wont upload


----------



## mmonnin

spdaimon said:


> Does SRBase run well on AMD GPUs? My Titan Black is taking an hour a unit, where my 3080 flys through them. I got a R9 390 I could try.


Top Computers is typically a good to start to see what GPU models run well. Looks like an NV project.




__





Top hosts






srbase.my-firewall.org


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

spdaimon said:


> Does SRBase run well on AMD GPUs? My Titan Black is taking an hour a unit, where my 3080 flys through them. I got a R9 390 I could try.


I have an AMD GPU - Tasks take about 45 minutes with SRBase and my 7950

I'll switch over to YoYo after I clear the ODLK1 tasks


----------



## franz

I will be emptying my queues and shutting down my PCs today to prep for the tropical storm. I will have them up again after it passes.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

franz said:


> I will be emptying my queues and shutting down my PCs today to prep for the tropical storm. I will have them up again after it passes.


 Stay safe


----------



## spdaimon

mmonnin said:


> Top Computers is typically a good to start to see what GPU models run well. Looks like an NV project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top hosts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srbase.my-firewall.org


true! I forgot about looking there.



Doc_Gonzo said:


> I have an AMD GPU - Tasks take about 45 minutes with SRBase and my 7950
> 
> I'll switch over to YoYo after I clear the ODLK1 tasks


oof. Still a bit better than the Titan. Didn't think it would do that poorly. Just fooling around with Linux on that box. I'll just swap it out for one of my boxes with a 980TI. The 3080 rips through SRBase in 3mins 5 mins (300 secs -- my bad0. Recently got a new job, so recent I haven't even gotten a paycheck. lol. Should have some extra money coming in, so I think I'll grab a 1080TI or two if they are priced reasonable. I upgraded my main rig from a 980TI to the 3080 so I don't have anything in between.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

spdaimon said:


> true! I forgot about looking there.
> 
> 
> oof. Still a bit better than the Titan. Didn't think it would do that poorly. Just fooling around with Linux on that box. I'll just swap it out for one of my boxes with a 980TI. The 3080 rips through SRBase in 3mins 5 mins (300 secs -- my bad0. Recently got a new job, so recent I haven't even gotten a paycheck. lol. Should have some extra money coming in, so I think I'll grab a 1080TI or two if they are priced reasonable. I upgraded my main rig from a 980TI to the 3080 so I don't have anything in between.


I've also got a 3080 and i think it depends on the task. I've seen some finish in 6 mins and others finish in 12.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

​
7​BOINC.Italy​*6*​*3,452,681*​78,156,891​74,704,209​8​Overclock.net​*4*​*2,540,409*​85,620,306​83,079,896​9​SwissTeam.NET​*2*​*2,530,514*​20,528,091​17,997,576​


Now 8th in [email protected] Currently at 130M in SRBase


----------



## Roxasthehunter

We're starting to lose our lead in Amicable numbers if just one person could hop off SRBase and help me hold down the fort on it, that should be good.


----------



## spdaimon

yeah. I tried for ****s'n'giggles on my 1650S and one WU was 22min and the other 3 were 45min. I was just curious to see the generational differences. 980TI _should_ beat the 1650S but..not in this case.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## neyel8r

Roxasthehunter said:


> We're starting to lose our lead in Amicable numbers if just one person could hop off SRBase and help me hold down the fort on it, that should be good.


just saw this... i can hop back over to Amicable for a while, already got one running


----------



## Roxasthehunter

neyel8r said:


> just saw this... i can hop back over to Amicable for a while, already got one running


----------



## Roxasthehunter

6​meisterkuehler.de Team​*8*​*5,460,506*​124,057,211​118,596,704​7​BOINC.Italy​*6*​*3,484,909*​78,189,118​74,704,209​8​Overclock.net​*4*​*3,349,267*​86,429,164​83,079,896​

Look like we may get to 7th place in [email protected] today. Today is also the day that the next sprint will be announced.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Formula boinc home page is down can't see what sprint is.


----------



## franz

no announcement yet on forums either....i will check back in the morning


----------



## tictoc

It's only the home page that is down. The Sprints page is up. Formula BOINC Sprints


----------



## tictoc

[email protected] is the Sprint project. Formula Boinc


----------



## mmonnin

CPU and GPU work at NF


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I'm in for this. I made a silly error and started work on [email protected]! But I realized after about 15 minutes of wondering why there was no GPU work units!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Can anyone with a 7950 / 7970 please tell me if they are getting the GPU work units to run AND complete?
Mine are starting but the Utilization of the GPU drops to zero and then jumps to 23%, then back to zero and then up to 64% - bouncing around like that!
I got an initial runtime estimate of 36 minutes. I aborted the first task after it was taking 2 hours and was hung up at around 90% completed.

From the message boards it looks like older cards have issues with the OpenCL compiler. . . but if anyone has any sucess, please let me know!
EDIT to add, my 7950 just will not work with this project - i quit a GPU task after nearly 6 hours 🤬


----------



## mmonnin

We'd have to double our credit to get any points from NF in the Marathon. Possible with several people running. I believe the admin switched to CreditNew shortly after the GPU app came out which dropped credit given drastically. Tasks now look to be a static 194 per task no matter the run length. That makes the project more geared towards CPUs, kind of like Asteroids. I see the top computers are high core count computers vs multi GPU systems.

*Pos.**Team**Points**Year 2021
credits**Total credits**End 2020
total credits*1​BOINCstats​*25*​*38,010,227*​72,886,751​34,876,524​2​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*18*​*20,107,341*​86,703,107​66,595,766​3​Ars Technica​*15*​*10,583,590*​154,833,148​144,249,558​4​U.S.Air Force​*12*​*7,324,164*​30,254,732​22,930,568​5​LinusTechTips_Team​*10*​*6,823,184*​20,953,035​14,129,851​6​US NAVY​*8*​*6,525,889*​193,922,752​187,396,863​7​Canada​*6*​*6,067,528*​20,485,102​14,417,574​8​The Planetary Society​*4*​*5,222,347*​26,798,230​21,575,883​9​BOINC.Italy​*2*​*3,768,577*​47,083,029​43,314,452​10​[email protected]​*1*​*2,859,781*​11,316,294​8,456,513​11​[email protected]​*-*​*2,595,691*​70,300,669​67,704,978​12​AMD Users​*-*​*2,309,787*​40,613,120​38,303,333​13​SwissTeam.NET​*-*​*1,944,018*​3,071,672​1,127,654​14​Overclock.net​*-*​*1,483,712*​122,427,214​120,943,502​


----------



## tictoc

I also noticed the no GPUs in the top hosts. Kind of silly since the GPU app is about 20x more performant than the CPU app, but I've always been in the camp that believes that actual production should be the basis for credit.

I'll have a few tasks to send away once the Sprint starts.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​Overclock.net​*25*​*474,136*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*113,490*​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*46,366*​
First drop, pretty good.


----------



## mmonnin

I sent another 250k for 2nd update for 320k total.


----------



## tictoc

Bombs away.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I think the project killed my 7950 😕


----------



## Roxasthehunter

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*1,686,054*​2​meisterkuehler.de Team​*18*​*343,768*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*292,94*​

So far we are doing extremely well.


----------



## mmonnin

Still going
​
*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*2,437,028*​2​SwissTeam.NET​*18*​*603,534*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*585,298*​

This Sprint put me past 50k WUProp hours with the Get Decic Fields app.


----------



## tictoc

No Free-DC stats for NumberFields, so I was wondering how much I've crunched for this. Looks like 540k so far.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

tictoc said:


> No Free-DC stats for NumberFields, so I was wondering how much I've crunched for this. Looks like 540k so far.


I'm sitting at 336k currently.


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like its a once a day update. 4th for OCN update including Gridcoin. 3rd of the Sprint teams.

There is a consent option to export stats.


Local RankTeam RankProject Rank





NameTodayLast UpdateYesterday2 Days AgoAverageLast 7 daysLast 28 DaysRACFDC RACResults1132​







mmonnin






707,324​707,324​0​0​0​707,324​707,324​66,063​0​39,182,731​2286







6​







tictoc






544,946​544,946​0​0​0​544,946​544,946​50,731​0​14,253,455​3396​







mm67






0​0​0​0​0​0​3,686​91​137​13,180,400​44172







18​







k4m1k4z3






629,142​629,142​1,746​0​249​630,888​630,888​58,951​65​6,054,249​55198







1​







fragamemnon






0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​5,095,270​66268







3​







bfromcolo






64,990​64,990​388​0​55​65,378​65,378​6,147​14​3,174,108​77333








1​







McPaste






0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​2,080,601​88347







3​







Finrond






0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​1,937,804​99419







6​







Diffident






0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​1,439,467​1010428







5​







Tex1954






0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​1,389,952​1111536







2​







jpmboy






0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​1,025,416​1212600







3​







gamer11200






0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​820,904​1313







1704







129​







OCNfranz






250,842​250,842​0​0​0​250,842​250,842​23,767​0​521,643​1414







1826







9​







SuperSluether






0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​289,936​1515948







3​







Genesis1984






0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​156,247​16161042







3​







Starbomba






0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​101,747​17171054







3​







Jewfro






0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​98,474​18181128







4​







ryan92084






0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​53,282​19191161







3​







neyel8r






0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​41,033​20201172







4​







Larsl






0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​38,641​21211265







135​







Doc_Gonzo






14,162​14,162​0​0​0​14,162​14,162​1,359​0​14,162​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

8​The Planetary Society​*4*​*5,271,235*​26,847,118​21,575,883​9​BOINC.Italy​*2*​*4,334,087*​47,648,539​43,314,452​10​Overclock.net​*1*​*4,029,768*​124,973,270​120,943,502​

We placed in the marathon for numberfield at home.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

6​US NAVY​*8*​*6,555,765*​193,952,628​187,396,863​7​Canada​*6*​*6,167,826*​20,585,400​14,417,574​8​Overclock.net​*4*​*5,493,304*​126,436,806​120,943,502​

8th place in the marathon for [email protected]


----------



## Roxasthehunter

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*5,309,586*​2​SwissTeam.NET​*18*​*2,593,198*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*2,252,922*​
2nd to last update. Gonna wrap up my last few WUs and switch back to doing SRBase/[email protected]


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​BOINCstats​*25*​*38,112,271*​72,988,795​34,876,524​2​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*18*​*20,293,775*​86,889,541​66,595,766​3​Ars Technica​*15*​*10,626,076*​154,875,634​144,249,558​4​U.S.Air Force​*12*​*7,497,018*​30,427,586​22,930,568​5​LinusTechTips_Team​*10*​*6,940,554*​21,070,405​14,129,851​6​Overclock.net​*8*​*6,714,534*​127,658,036​120,943,502​

End of the sprint put us at 6th place in [email protected]


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Well done everyone!!!
Sorry I couldn't participate much. I Thought my 7950 was dead but I think it turned out to be a bad update that was causing the screen to flicker and show lines of different colors.
I tried removing the AMD drivers and installing different ones, but to no avail. Switching cards solved the problem. 
Switching back to the 7950 proved to be another problem as Windows refused to boot. I couldn't remember my password to access the repair functions and so I was left with a re-installation of the OS. Much stress later and I'm back up and running! But I'm worried about a breakdown as with current GPU prices, I can't afford to replace mine! Hi Ho. . . . hopefully Santa will bring me a new one


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Doc_Gonzo said:


> Well done everyone!!!
> Sorry I couldn't participate much. I Thought my 7950 was dead but I think it turned out to be a bad update that was causing the screen to flicker and show lines of different colors.
> I tried removing the AMD drivers and installing different ones, but to no avail. Switching cards solved the problem.
> Switching back to the 7950 proved to be another problem as Windows refused to boot. I couldn't remember my password to access the repair functions and so I was left with a re-installation of the OS. Much stress later and I'm back up and running! But I'm worried about a breakdown as with current GPU prices, I can't afford to replace mine! Hi Ho. . . . hopefully Santa will bring me a new one


It's alright, at least your back up in time for the next sprint in two days


----------



## tictoc

Sprint is [email protected]

*~Edit~*
@Doc_Gonzo you were just a few days early.


----------



## tictoc

Hopefully some more tasks are on the way. The server is currently out of tasks.

*~Edit~*
Tasks are slowly rolling in. Just takes a bit to build up a queue.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

I was only able to grab 308 tasks. Hopefully there will be more available tommorow


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Server is still out of tasks as of this message


----------



## tictoc

You can still get tasks. I am fairly certain that NFS continually generates tasks. Even if the server status page says no tasks available, you can still receive tasks. I think the issue right now is that task requests are coming in faster than the server can generate new work. I picked up an additional 200 tasks earlier this morning. You might also need to upload a few tasks in order for the server to hand out more tasks.

I'm not positive that the above is the case, because I don't run NFS very often, but except for the first 200 tasks I received yesterday, everything else has come in when the status page says that there are no tasks available.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Even still, i can't get any tasks on my other machines.


----------



## tictoc

Roxasthehunter said:


> Even still, i can't get any tasks on my other machines.


That's a bummer. Hopefully once the Sprint starts and people upload some tasks the assignment server will start kicking out more work.


----------



## mmonnin

I didn't see this until this morning and wasn't able to get any. I allowed work and got just 57 the whole work day across all the PCs.


----------



## tictoc

I just picked up another 230 tasks. What do you guys have set for your project preferences? I only have lasieve5f checked, but I also checked the box to receive other tasks if no work is available for the selected tasks. Last batch I got were 16e and 15e for smaller numbers.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

i have everything checked


----------



## bfromcolo

Uploading 171 tasks, not getting anything new so far.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

I uploaded mine and i was able to get some back


----------



## mmonnin

I had everything checked as well.

Bunch of work this morning so I grabbed a days worth. Server status as a bunch listed.

Closing the gap


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​meisterkuehler.de Team​*25*​*239,762*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*224,838*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*185,548*​


----------



## tictoc

I have a "few" tasks that I missed uploading last night, so that gap should be gone on the next update. 

*~Update~*
​
Pos.​Team​Points​Total Credits​1​Overclock.net​*25*​*327,600*​2​meisterkuehler.de Team​*18*​*264,546*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*219,896*​


----------



## mmonnin

Definitely gone


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*880,808*​2​meisterkuehler.de Team​*18*​*626,362*​3​SwissTeam.NET​*15*​*472,036*​

And striking distance to overall #1 in group 2 as well 

*Position**Team**Points**1 *​






BOINC.Italy​*465*​*2 *​






Overclock.net​*457*​*3 *​






[email protected]​*338*​


----------



## mmonnin

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*1,646,002*​2​meisterkuehler.de Team​*18*​*1,049,872*​3​SwissTeam.NET​*15*​*901,644*​


----------



## mmonnin

We're slowly inching away from #2.


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*2,091,348*​2​meisterkuehler.de Team​*18*​*1,402,518*​3​SwissTeam.NET​*15*​*1,160,306*​

Group 1 overall is even closer with a lead change with this Sprint. Scotts are #1 in this Sprint so they took 1st overall.

*Position**Team**Points**1 *​






The Scottish Boinc Team​*599*​*2 *​






Planet 3DNow!​*598*​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

*1 *​






BOINC.Italy​*464*​*2 *​






Overclock.net​*460*​

Just 5 more points away from taking 1st. If we can keep at it in [email protected] we'll overtake them for sure


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Roxasthehunter said:


> ​
> *1 *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOINC.Italy​*464*​*2 *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock.net​*460*​
> 
> 
> Just 5 more points away from taking 1st. If we can keep at it in [email protected] we'll overtake them for sure


We just need to beat them on the next sprint and we have it.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

5​Russia​*10*​*5,934,913*​57,953,101​52,018,187​6​Overclock.net​*8*​*5,681,618*​88,761,515​83,079,896​7​meisterkuehler.de Team​*6*​*5,650,294*​124,246,999​118,596,704​
Now number 6 in [email protected]


----------



## tictoc

I will miss the next Sprint. I'll be away with no internet access, which means no way to fire up anything for the Sprint. If someone has a good guess on what the Sprint will be I could get a few machines running that project. Just shoot me a PM if you are a good guesser. 😉


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Sprint is TN-Grid, CPU only


----------



## tictoc

I'll put some cores on TN-Grid. I won't have access to my machines to stockpile and release any tasks, so I'll be dropping some points before the Sprint starts.

*~Edit~*
Or I won't be uploading anything early, since there are no tasks available at the moment.


----------



## bfromcolo

I got a few tasks but it shows out of work at the moment. In the past this has not been a good project for these events in terms of keeping up with demand.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

I was lucky enough to fill up all three of my machines with tasks before they ran out


----------



## tictoc

TN-Grid doesn't usually generate a ton of work, but at least it is an interesting project that is doing some pretty cool research.


----------



## mmonnin

Is it this project that can only generate so many tasks per hour?

I was able to grab the max allowed per client last night.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Were probably going to lose some ground with this sprint, on making it to 1st place overall.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*22,326*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*8,894*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*5,710*​

2nd place in the sprint. Most everything I dropped went straight to pending and I got barely any new tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

Same here. Its an Italy based project and Italian teams have always put in effort at TN-Grid so 2nd might be the best we can do. They were already at ~100k already.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*124,276*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*49,069*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*44,058*​

Anyone got any WUs running? I've only got 46 across two of three machines.


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like my PCs got a batch around 2.5 hours ago. 122 on all PCs. 865 still pending.

Barely hanging onto 2nd.

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*145,452*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*63,372*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*56,471*​4​meisterkuehler.de Team​*12*​*44,389*​


----------



## franz

Sorry everyone, I was sleeping on this Sprint. Switching things over now...


----------



## Roxasthehunter

franz said:


> Sorry everyone, I was sleeping on this Sprint. Switching things over now...


Not a problem, the server hasn't been giving out much work. It's been coughing out like 4 WU's for me every like 3 or four hours per machine.


----------



## mmonnin

Still 800+ pending but barely any in progress.


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*242,897*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*120,783*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*106,181*​4​meisterkuehler.de Team​*12*​*93,716*​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

only 9 in progress, 217 pending.


----------



## mmonnin

Down to 3rd and 4th is closing.
​
*os.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*401,844*​2​meisterkuehler.de Team​*18*​*185,179*​3​Overclock.net​*15*​*184,517*​4​[email protected]​*12*​*178,213*​

Although I think a team just released a bunch of work as my own stats at TNGrid is 50k higher than Free-DC but thats not reflected at FB Sprint stats. Guessing one of these 3. Down to 250 pending.

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​The Scottish Boinc Team​*25*​*2,396,620*​2​SETI.Germany​*18*​*1,622,742*​3​Planet 3DNow!​*15*​*1,329,325*​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*475,298*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*282,008*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*240,076*​
 Regained 2nd place. I'm still sitting at 200 pending


----------



## mmonnin

Image that, TSBT holding onto tasks even though they had a big lead and now its much higher.


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​The Scottish Boinc Team​*25*​*5,875,662*​2​SETI.Germany​*18*​*1,856,984*​3​Planet 3DNow!​*15*​*1,652,527*​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Now that the sprint is ending im getting bombarded by tasks. Something tells me alot of aborting was going on


----------



## mmonnin

I started getting some more tasks a few hours ago as well. I assumed it was just from people quitting the Sprint. I checked a good number of my current tasks and they were not aborted.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

*1 *​






BOINC.Italy​*493*​*2 *​






Overclock.net​*480*​*3 *​






[email protected]​*355*​

And the gap widens a bit. Hopefully we can catch them in the next sprint


----------



## Roxasthehunter

franz said:


> Anyone want to take part in this?
> 
> 
> *[email protected]: [email protected] September Sailing*
> Dear participants!
> 
> Just now, your computers are hitting three protein targets at once . Due to the low runtimes and (mainly) the friendly contributions of participants and their teams, the data is being processed fast, and we express our gratitude to all of you.
> We announce a new competition between teams, *[email protected] September Sailing* . Top winners will get the badges:
> *1st place:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2nd place:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3rd place:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heme B , the well-known ligand in the complex of Hemoglobin , helps to carry oxygen in our bloodstream. As we know today, it has emerged from just two mutations that occurred in genome of one of predecessors of modern vertebrates more than 400 million years ago [1,2].


Does anyone know the team founder on boinc stats so we can participate in this challenge?


----------



## mmonnin

I made the OCN team at the project site but I don't, and will not, use BAM. BOINC Stats won't find me when trying to add the project and I don't have any Team Founder section listed at BOINC Stats


----------



## Roxasthehunter

mmonnin said:


> I made the OCN team at the project site but I don't, and will not, use BAM. BOINC Stats won't find me when trying to add the project and I don't have any Team Founder section listed at BOINC Stats


Damn, that's ****ty of them


----------



## Roxasthehunter

4​Ars Technica​*12*​*8,374,450*​284,322,907​275,948,457​5​meisterkuehler.de Team​*10*​*6,096,899*​124,693,603​118,596,704​6​Overclock.net​*8*​*6,038,280*​89,118,177​83,079,896​

Now 6th in [email protected] Looks like Meisterkueler used that time when we were preoccupied with the sprints to jump ahead a bit.


----------



## mmonnin

They participated in the last Sprint and were ahead of OCN for awhile. It's in the stats copy.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Anyone who's doing [email protected] noticing longer WU times with Siever? Initially when we started making are push they were finishing at 3hrs then 4 and now it looks like they are taking 13.


----------



## mmonnin

You're probably the only one running them. My credit in Yoyo is from Cruncher on my RPis.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

[email protected] is the sprint


----------



## tictoc

I am still away with limited access to my machines, but I should be able to get a few cores on LHC and a few tasks stacked up.


----------



## bfromcolo

I have never had much success with LHC VBox tasks for whatever reason, but I will get some SixTrack going.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

bfromcolo said:


> I have never had much success with LHC VBox tasks for whatever reason, but I will get some SixTrack going.


Yeah i think a while ago they sent out a bad batch that would lead to computing errors/overly long times. I just set it to download CMS/Theory/Six track.


----------



## tictoc

Running Sixtrack on one machine and ATLAS native on the other. I don't remember the last time I ran Sixtrack. It must have been during the Pent, since I've pretty much exclusively ran ATLAS native for the last few years.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​Overclock.net​*25*​*11,772*​2​SwissTeam.NET​*18*​*10,651*​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*4,501*​

In the lead for the first few updates but not by much.


----------



## tictoc

I had a few sixtrack tasks stocked up. Those bumped us back up to first, and we are neck and neck with the SwissTeam, which is always running LHC. Just added 12 threads of a Ryzen 1700 to LHC.

​
*Pos.​**Team​**Points​**Total credits​*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*93,267*​2​SwissTeam.NET​*18*​*93,217*​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*71,157*​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​SwissTeam.NET​*25*​*238,040*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*224,825*​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*159,896*​

Swiss.net still ahead, i've got about 224 tasks pending so im sure some team maybe holding back tasks.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​Overclock.net​*25*​*340,823*​2​SwissTeam.NET​*18*​*333,263*​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*240,388*​

We've pulled ahead of swiss net just a bit


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​Overclock.net​*25*​*610,813*​2​SwissTeam.NET​*18*​*565,167*​3​meisterkuehler.de Team​*15*​*431,963*​
Gap has widened even farther between us and swiss


----------



## mmonnin

Nice it was a project I was already running on a hiking trip on the AT.

I'll move some more over for the last bit.


----------



## mmonnin

1 hour to go


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*742,531*​2​SwissTeam.NET​*18*​*688,172*​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*622,302*​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

*1 *​






Overclock.net​*515*​*2 *​






BOINC.Italy​*506*​*3 *​






[email protected]​*363*​
 
Now first place overall


----------



## mmonnin

I pushed us up 3 spots in Cosmology for 6 points. After 40k more hours we should be up another spot for 3 additional points in Marathon.

And I think 1 more in Gerasim once the stats get exported.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

mmonnin said:


> I pushed us up 3 spots in Cosmology for 6 points. After 40k more hours we should be up another spot for 3 additional points in Marathon.
> 
> And I think 1 more in Gerasim once the stats get exported.


Nice, we also moved to 5th place in [email protected]


----------



## franz

Primegrid is this weeks sprint.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Oh wow I thought I was supposed to be announced tonight. Does anyone know what the best projects to run for primegrid im terms of credit?


----------



## bfromcolo

PPS or Wiefereich Wall project I think are highest. WIth PG you need to turn in a number of work units before it will load you up to bunker. I will get a few GPUs on it but I don't have anything newer than 4 or 5 years old these days


----------



## k4m1k4z3

PPS Sieve is usually the best credit. On more powerful cards, you might need to run 2 consecutive tasks to fully utilize the card. Create an app_config.xml in the project folder with these contents:



Code:


<app_config>
<app>
<name>pps_sr2sieve</name>
<max_concurrent>2</max_concurrent>
<gpu_versions>
<gpu_usage>.5</gpu_usage>
<cpu_usage>.25</cpu_usage>
</gpu_versions>
</app>
</app_config>


----------



## mmonnin

Ugh, ETA on the 3070Ti was over an hour as that host has never run PPS and its taking forever for the ETA to drop so I can download some tasks. WW ETAs was 3d. Looks like RAC is just a tad higher with WW on it than PPS Sieve. Even RAC would be around 7:42 for a WW task while they completed in 7:15 and 7:23 for me. But with an initial ETA of 3d I can't bunker those.

And GPUGrid finally releases some work after having basically nothing for many months. 3 other GPUs have that.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Is there a better cpu task to run for Primegrid other than PPS LLR? Or should i just focus on that.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Roxasthehunter said:


> Is there a better cpu task to run for Primegrid other than PPS LLR? Or should i just focus on that.


PPS LLR is low credit, and runs on CPU. Run the GPU work, PPS-Sieve or else Wieferich and Wall-Sun-Sun Prime Search 


Outside of competitions, I dont run the sieve projects much since there is no chance of finding a prime number. The LLR CPU projects and GFN GPU projects can find prime numbers if you are lucky, but dont give quite as many points for the work.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Yeah i am running PPS-Sieve and Wiefrich on my GPUs and i loaded up PPS LLR to run on my CPUs I was asking if there was a higher credit project to run on them for the duration of the sprint


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Roxasthehunter said:


> Yeah i am running PPS-Sieve and Wiefrich on my GPUs and i loaded up PPS LLR to run on my CPUs I was asking if there was a higher credit project to run on them for the duration of the sprint


Ok. Of the CPU tasks: SGS, PPSE, PPS-LLR, and PPS MEGA are the shorter running tasks and could be run single-threaded with reasonable completion times. Keep in mind these tasks can use AVX instructions, causing your CPU to get pretty hot. Also, with these LLR tasks you should disabling hyper-threading or only run 50% of your threads.

It's tricky making recommendations on exactly which CPU project to run. The other LLR tasks can have much longer runtimes, but some of them have completion bonuses which makes them more profitable to run, though you would have to run them multi-threaded to complete in time. Some overall performance is lost when running multi-threaded... 2 tasks running 1 core each usually yields more points/day than 1 task running on 2 cores. But on the other hand, depending on the amount of cache memory your CPU has, sometimes it is faster to run even fewer tasks over multiple threads than running many tasks on single threads...

The points for these really wont make much difference on a competition though.


----------



## bfromcolo

k4m1k4z3 said:


> Outside of competitions, I dont run the sieve projects much since there is no chance of finding a prime number. The LLR CPU projects and GFN GPU projects can find prime numbers if you are lucky, but dont give quite as many points for the work.


Off topic I suppose but if there is NO chance of finding a prime with these tasks why is PG having people run them?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

bfromcolo said:


> Off topic I suppose but if there is NO chance of finding a prime with these tasks why is PG having people run them?


The sieving is removing numbers which could not possibly be prime from being checked by the time/resource intense algorithms. Eliminating non-candidates to save time.


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like 3rd might be it for us. Italy is #1 in this project so its expected for them to compete in the Sprint. Would be nice if EVGA took 1st in the Sprint.

Moving to just WW now. 3.2m PPS pending. It would be nice if the 3.8m Do you Feel Lucky would validate during the Sprint. 1080Ti finished its GPUGrid task, 1070 and 1070Ti should tonight then they'll be on WW.

We might get 9th in Gerisum at the end of day update today. If not then tomorrow.


----------



## tictoc

3rd looks like where we'll be. Just got home, so I'll probably sit out the rest of this Sprint. Good job so far to everyone that is running the Sprint.


----------



## franz

Im happy with 3rd and Im cheering for EVGA!


----------



## mmonnin

We might lose the two points in Gerisum. There was a Raid failure so the DB restored is old. Free-DC has me at 2,368,838 while I show 1,561,100 at the project site so there goes 800k.



> And so, guys, I *report* :
> 
> RAID-O with SQL databases (drive D  collapsed. Disks fall off, SQL Server crashes, bad blocks multiply in different places. Accordingly, the site does not start. Disconnected Gerasim from the network, I'm trying to restore the disk.
> 
> The last backup was made 10 days ago. You can recover from it, but restoring the databases to a crumbling RAID array is not quite what we would like. (and there is nowhere else - there are no disks yet).


----------



## Roxasthehunter

mmonnin said:


> We might lose the two points in Gerisum. There was a Raid failure so the DB restored is old. Free-DC has me at 2,368,838 while I show 1,561,100 at the project site so there goes 800k.


After sprint we could all join on gerasim and make it up


----------



## mmonnin

No work atm but I'll get it back.

EVGA with a 10mil lead over Italy in the Sprint.

TSBT was holding work again. I was holding at ~ 3.9m pending PPS for over a day and boom, its at 600k.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Getting a very strange issue with GPUgrid, any task i download from it gets a computation error after 7 seconds. Both my graphics cards aren't overclocked at all and im on latest drivers


----------



## mmonnin

Roxasthehunter said:


> Getting a very strange issue with GPUgrid, any task i download from it gets a computation error after 7 seconds. Both my graphics cards aren't overclocked at all and im on latest drivers


Looks like there are some bad tasks. No one completed any of the tasks you had.

Or its because you have an Ampere card and its sending you CUDA 101 app instead of the higher version.

I still don't get why these don't work on newer cards.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Looks like I had a couple GPU Grid tasks download on my 3080Ti and 3090 that were cuda101 and they failed right away, but I got the correct tasks shortly after. 

Are we trying to gain a few rankings on GPU Grid? I am finally getting some more cards in... I have a second 3080Ti that came in last week but I am having trouble with the loop that it was supposed to go into. I am going to set something temporary up because I am afraid dealing with EK is going to be a drawn out pain in the but.


----------



## mmonnin

We've already closed the gab with EVGA. I have some GPUs on it.


*Pos.**Team**Points**Year 2021
credits**Total credits**End 2020
total credits*1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*321,269,461*​15,806,903,427​15,485,633,965​2​LinusTechTips_Team​*18*​*156,992,287*​6,211,949,765​6,054,957,477​3​The Knights Who Say Ni!​*15*​*137,239,815*​9,161,957,512​9,024,717,697​4​[email protected]​*12*​*132,819,428*​8,632,812,545​8,499,993,116​5​Overclock.net​*10*​*132,033,530*​6,702,178,200​6,570,144,670​6​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*8*​*102,213,802*​2,766,101,473​2,663,887,670​

3rd team overall today and looks like we'll need to keep doing that to stay ahead of OcUK in Marathon.


eam​Results​Gridcoin​18,450,000​GPU Users Group​8,469,818​Overclock.net​4,644,818​OcUK - Overclockers UK​3,375,000​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

mmonnin said:


> Looks like there are some bad tasks. No one completed any of the tasks you had.
> 
> Or its because you have an Ampere card and its sending you CUDA 101 app instead of the higher version.
> 
> I still don't get why these don't work on newer cards.


I do have an Ampere, that was probably it


----------



## Roxasthehunter

[email protected] is down


----------



## mmonnin

I'm done with that crap. Over 1.1m credit has been lost with the restore of old DBs. 800k 1sttime, 250k the past 2 daily updates plus whatever was done before today's F up.


----------



## tictoc

I could never even get Garasim running. I had never-ending login, "user does not exist", and password reset errors, so I bagged it a few years ago.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

tictoc said:


> I could never even get Garasim running. I had never-ending login, "user does not exist", and password reset errors, so I bagged it a few years ago.


I had a similar problem, found making an account through the client worked. Looks like the site is back up as well but im gonna switch back to [email protected] since it's been having so many issues.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

10/6/2021 10:33:18 PM | [email protected] | Host owner not found. Detach host from project and attach again.
are you f-ing kidding me


----------



## tictoc

Roxasthehunter said:


> 10/6/2021 10:33:18 PM | [email protected] | Host owner not found. Detach host from project and attach again.
> are you f-ing kidding me


Pretty much why I gave up on that project long ago.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah if that was a new host then it won't be recognized. I was even questioning the work being done as some of the tasks had tighter deadlines. It was probably work created before and already completed but with a restored DB it might be sent out again.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Sprint is [email protected]


----------



## bfromcolo

If you experience issues adding the project like I did with my Windows system you may need to do the workaround in the first post of this thread. 





__





Windows communication failure: temporary workaround







boinc.berkeley.edu


----------



## tictoc

I managed to grab some work, but we'll see how this Sprint goes...
Thu 07 Oct 2021 07:11:36 PM MDT | [email protected] | Project is temporarily shut down for maintenance

Does anyone know if ecm still has high RAM requirements? I'm good up to 3GB per task with 40 tasks running.


----------



## mmonnin

I haven't ran ECM in a long time. Cruncher/Siever/M Queens all have low RAM usage though.

WUProp data shows it as being the highest of the Yoyo projects by a huge margin.




__





RAM






wuprop.boinc-af.org


----------



## tictoc

So far the highest I've seen is 1.3GB/task on ecm. That usage will go up and down as the task progresses, from 3MB up to peaks of around 1.3GB.


----------



## mmonnin

I missed bunkering for YoYo yesterday morning so only got a few hours in last night.

For GPUGrid users with an Ampere card, one option is to copy the CUDA 11.2 app to the 10.2 name then add <dont_check_file_sizes>1</dont_check_file_sizes> to cc_config.xml so it doesn't get overwritten by a new download.




__





Apache HTTP/1.1 413 Request Entity Too Large







www.gpugrid.net





I might have to try that as I get the wrong app sometimes.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> I missed bunkering for YoYo yesterday morning so only got a few hours in last night.
> 
> For GPUGrid users with an Ampere card, one option is to copy the CUDA 11.2 app to the 10.2 name then add <dont_check_file_sizes>1</dont_check_file_sizes> to cc_config.xml so it doesn't get overwritten by a new download.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apache HTTP/1.1 413 Request Entity Too Large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gpugrid.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to try that as I get the wrong app sometimes.


I didn't get started on yoyo until last night, but I was able to get about 60k stacked up over night. ecm is at a minimum 2x the ppd of ogr. I'm not sure on the other apps, since one machine was set to only get ecm, and the other machine only caught a handful of ogr, before I switched it over to ecm only.


1​Overclock.net​*25*​*111,879*​2​LinusTechTips_Team​*18*​*94,937*​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*56,396*​
​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Just dropped my bunker of 60k


----------



## mmonnin

I just run OGR on the RPIs as its one of the few apps that work on RPIs. Nearly at 100K hours.

I figured Siever is one of the better RAC apps as it picked up much more than the other apps per YoYo server status.

I've got 137k pending credit but the claimed vs actual credit ratio seems to vary wildly.


----------



## tictoc

The majority of ecm apps are the same run time except for a few long runners, but even the long running tasks have the same points/time ratio. My 3960X averages 5100 5200 seconds per ecm task, @ 205 points/task, which is roughly 140k 137k ppd running on 40 threads.


----------



## mmonnin

Whoa whoa what the crazy is this




__





Unable to handle request






www.rechenkraft.net





Every task this PC completes is under 2 min.

Looks like there is a GPU app available








Release First release of OpenCL based m-queens solver · sudden6/m-queens


Enhanced the m-queens solver by using GPUs.




github.com





Trying out the windows version on Radeon VII
This version about 4min on Radeon VII. It ran two tasks at once at just over 8min. Easy 100% util and pretty low CPU % since its OCL

Gonna try the newer version








Release m-queens-ocl-v0.2: v0.2 of m-queens OpenCL solver · sudden6/m-queens


Very fast n-queens solver with OpenMP support. Contribute to sudden6/m-queens development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## mmonnin

I think another team knew about it...


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​The Scottish Boinc Team​*25*​*15,486,926*​2​Rechenkraft.net​*18*​*997,248*​3​Planet 3DNow!​*15*​*951,857*​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Does the GPU app work with Nvidia cards? It says in the readme that it doesn't work on NVidia cause it uses opencl 2.0 but Boinc says my 3080 is OpenCl version 3.0?


----------



## mmonnin

I saw that too. I have a 3070Ti in Linux and was trying to set it up there. I would give it a go if you can on the 3080. OpenCL apps should work on any card as long as the version is supported.

This is the thread.




__





MQueens-Fragen - Rechenkraft.net e.V.






www.rechenkraft.net





I don't get the instructions as there is no configure file to execute in the download.

# boinc build commands:
# mkdir -p /build/static_boinc/
# ./configure --disable-server --disable-manager --disable-fcgi --disable-client --prefix=/build/static_boinc/
# make
# make install

In Win10 with Radeon VII, Yoyo doesn't seem to recognize multiple clients. I set my GPU client to a separate location on the project site and the CPU client switched as well. Then all the mqueen tasks aborted on both clients. I set the CPU client to No New Work but its still downloading tasks.

Going to just run tone Radeon VII and use the 5950x for something else then since it won't work with 2 clients. Still over 3x more credit.

This is also the same project that doesn't accept 0 as a project priority. The only one.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

So i tried and it just ended up aborting all the WUs i had and then it wouldn't even download new ones so i had to remove and re-add the project to get it working again.


----------



## mmonnin

They just unloaded almost 4mil points

*os.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​The Scottish Boinc Team​*25*​*19,350,739*​2​Planet 3DNow!​*18*​*1,368,986*​3​Rechenkraft.net​*15*​*1,356,972*​

We're up by about 150k


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*423,022*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*276,383*​3​LinusTechTips_Team​*15*​*226,216*​


----------



## mmonnin

We're losing ground to #2

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*740,148*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*547,881*​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*377,140*​

Free-DC today

TeAm AnandTech​233,063​[email protected]​201,703​


----------



## mmonnin

Pulling ahead again

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*925,759*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*682,529*​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*475,539*​

Free-DC today's output

TeAm AnandTech​481,047​Overclock.net​397,762​[email protected]​343,102​


----------



## mmonnin

Still in 1st and Italy went down to 4th

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*2,040,664*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*1,617,242*​3​meisterkuehler.de Team​*15*​*1,156,309*​4​BOINC.Italy​*12*​*991,734*​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​AMD Users​*25*​*27,085,052*​93,784,717​66,699,665​2​[email protected]​*18*​*11,879,295*​22,794,922​10,915,627​3​The Knights Who Say Ni!​*15*​*9,972,760*​93,016,440​83,043,680​4​Overclock.net​*12*​*8,801,876*​
Now 4th in the marathon for [email protected]


----------



## tictoc

Good job all on the Sprint. With that 1st place finish we've increased our lead on BOINC.Italy to 23 points. 🍻


----------



## franz

Now in 2nd for GPUGrid Marathon

1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*334,126,779*​15,819,760,744​15,485,633,965​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*161,991,790*​6,732,136,460​6,570,144,670​3​LinusTechTips_Team​*15*​*160,254,787*​6,215,212,265​6,054,957,477​4​[email protected]​*12*​*160,044,428*​8,660,037,545​8,499,993,116​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​AMD Users​*25*​*27,175,272*​93,874,937​66,699,665​2​[email protected]​*18*​*12,101,394*​23,017,021​10,915,627​3​Overclock.net​*15*​*10,036,961*​

3rd place in [email protected]


----------



## spdaimon

Don't know if anyone is crunching SIDock still, but there is an issue with the certificate in BOINC so its not uploading. Could be affecting other projects as well, but its not affecting Linux hosts since the cert is updated.

Edit: oh ***. They had it in the Notices from SIDock. Nevermind... I was thinking it was a comm error and was just waiting for it to resolve. Since its a VM, I dont check it often. Running yoyo on it, but its working fine even before I updated the cert.


----------



## mmonnin

Collatz is the Sprint

*10/21/2021 08:00 (UTC) - 10/24/2021 07:59 (UTC)
Collatz Conjecture*


----------



## tictoc

It has been a long time since I ran Collatz. I'll fire it up for a few days.


----------



## mmonnin

And remember to edit the .config file that downloads in the collatz project folder to dramatically decrease run times.


Optimizing the apps


----------



## franz

I have not tried testing these in a long time, since I dont run this project anymore, but here are the settings I used to run;

EDIT: 3000th post!!!!


*GTX 1070 Reduced ETA from 890 seconds to 510*verbose=1cache_sieve=1sleep=0reduce_cpu=0threads=8lut_size=17sieve_size=28kernels_per_reduction=48


*RTX 2060 Reduced ETA from 455 seconds to 290*verbose=1cache_sieve=1sleep=0reduce_cpu=0threads=8lut_size=18sieve_size=29kernels_per_reduction=48


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Oops i completely forgot about the sprint, I only have my laptop with me now but i'll get it running collatz. When I get home, I'll set my 2 1060s and 3080 on the project.


----------



## bfromcolo

I will put a couple GPUs on it, but this project burns a lot of energy for seemingly little purpose.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

All my machines are now running collatz.


----------



## mmonnin

Yes the proof is pointless and I've seen someone say the data is even wrong. The credit is stupid bloated and basically the only reason people run it.

Ampere really speed thru these. Right around 125s on a 3070Ti at stock

We dropped to 2nd behind Italy. 


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*174,418,416*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*171,149,654*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*134,384,327*​


----------



## mmonnin

Continually finally behind. valterc has a lot of server crunching power at Italy. 


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*352,016,087*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*292,004,509*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*235,698,748*​


----------



## tictoc

I don't have any free NVIDIA GPUs, so I just have some Radeon VIIs crunching on Collatz, which is not ideal for this Sprint. We are losing ground to BOINC.Italy at about the same rate as we are increasing our lead over EVGA, so it looks like we can probably hold on to 2nd.

​
*Pos. **Team **Points **Total credits *1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*492,281,471*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*388,512,029*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*311,469,793*​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

​

*1 *​






BOINC.Italy​*580*​*2 *​






Overclock.net​*577*​*3 *​






[email protected]​*416*​


Boinc italy is back to being 1st overall


----------



## mmonnin

A distant 2nd
​
*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*1,008,376,860*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*679,872,170*​3​[email protected]​*15*​*596,322,784*​

Edit: I did get a new Best Result
2573 steps for 10519440655567147837919 on 2021-10-22 12:59:10


----------



## mmonnin

Anyone know of a way to permanently set CPU affinity in linux? Windows has Process Lasso. taskset just returns "No such file or directory" when trying to run 
taskset -c 1 execute_from_js


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Anyone know of a way to permanently set CPU affinity in linux? Windows has Process Lasso. taskset just returns "No such file or directory" when trying to run
> taskset -c 1 execute_from_js


The simplest way would be to use a second BOINC instance for the project that you want to pin to certain CPUs. If you launch the second instance with a CPU affinity mask the main BOINC process and all it's children will have that affinity mask.

Here's a quick example. Adjust the paths as necessary for how you have your other instances set up.
$ taskset -c 3-7 /usr/bin/boinc --daemon --allow_multiple_clients --gui_rpc_port 31422 --dir ~/boinc2/

That will launch your second instance pinning it to cores 3-7. To check that it worked you can look at htop and also pick one of the pid's from the second instance and check it with taskset.
$ taskset -cp yourPID
That should return:
pid yourPID current affinity list: 3-7


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Sprint is WCG


----------



## mmonnin

tictoc said:


> The simplest way would be to use a second BOINC instance for the project that you want to pin to certain CPUs. If you launch the second instance with a CPU affinity mask the main BOINC process and all it's children will have that affinity mask.
> 
> Here's a quick example. Adjust the paths as necessary for how you have your other instances set up.
> $ taskset -c 3-7 /usr/bin/boinc --daemon --allow_multiple_clients --gui_rpc_port 31422 --dir ~/boinc2/
> 
> That will launch your second instance pinning it to cores 3-7. To check that it worked you can look at htop and also pick one of the pid's from the second instance and check it with taskset.
> $ taskset -cp yourPID
> That should return:
> pid yourPID current affinity list: 3-7


Hmm ok. I'll have to try that.
The 2nd wave of tasks at Ramanujan Machine gave absolutely terrible credit. The tasks ran 2-3x as long and were worth like 1/10th the credit as the 1st wave. So all that multiplied times CreditNew of the 1st wave. 8-9 credit for 4hours on a 5950x. So I was going to shove 32 tasks onto 1 thread for WUProp hours since I wasn't getting jack for credit and let the remaining threads use another boinc instance to gain credit. I'd just have to stop the main default client with 31416 port and start it with that setting.

Loading up WCG.
Another strong project for BOINC Italy.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Hmm ok. I'll have to try that.
> The 2nd wave of tasks at Ramanujan Machine gave absolutely terrible credit. The tasks ran 2-3x as long and were worth like 1/10th the credit as the 1st wave. So all that multiplied times CreditNew of the 1st wave. 8-9 credit for 4hours on a 5950x. So I was going to shove 32 tasks onto 1 thread for WUProp hours since I wasn't getting jack for credit and let the remaining threads use another boinc instance to gain credit. I'd just have to stop the main default client with 31416 port and start it with that setting.
> 
> Loading up WCG.
> Another strong project for BOINC Italy.


Not sure what distro you're on, but provided it uses systemd for BOINC, you could use a systemd drop-in for the boinc-client.service to set the CPU Affinity. Then just launch your other instances normally for other projects. systemd drop-ins are dead simple to use to modify the service files. Good write up on using drop-in files: https://wiki.archlinux.org/title/Systemd#Drop-in_files

Quick example for your scenario:
Stop the main BOINC client
$ sudo systemctl stop boinc-client.service

To create/edit the drop-in file
$ sudo systemctl edit boinc-client.service
This will create the directory and the ovevrride.conf file, if it doesn't already exist, and open up the file in your editor. Then you can just add the following flag to set the CPU Affinity on your CPU's second thread.



Code:


[SERVICE]
CPUAffinity=1

If you wanted to make sure that your other BOINC tasks don't run on the thread, then you could use taskset to keep the threads from the 2nd BOINC instance off of your probably very congested Ramanujan thread.
$ taskset -c 0,2-32 /usr/bin/boinc --daemon --allow_multiple_clients --gui_rpc_port 31422 --dir ~/boinc2/

*--Edit--*
Once you are done with your Ramanujan WuProp tasks, you can get rid of the override.conf file with one easy command, that will set the service file back to your distro's default.
$ sudo systemctl revert boinc-client.service
Then just restart the client, and you're back to it's previous state.


----------



## mmonnin

Ubuntu 20.04 on one PC as it supports the required libraries. There's no more work atm and there is the Sprint for several more days. Some resends might come around as the ETA was the same but runtimes were longer and just 2 day deadlines. Some of mine had expired and others get *PM Scheduler request failed: Error 403* and can't upload. Tasks end up coming back as _2 and _3

Looks like WCG ran out of Covid19 tasks. I selected MCM and got some more.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

First update and were in 8th place. I still need to get home and drop the rest of my bunker.


----------



## tictoc

I wasn't able to grab any GPU tasks, but I will have a few CPU tasks to upload later.


----------



## mmonnin

There is basically never any GPU tasks. It's too much data so they just released a very small amount which is taken up immediately. 
I just released 1k tasks


----------



## Roxasthehunter

4​Canada​*12*​*195,256*​5​LinusTechTips_Team​*10*​*193,480*​6​Overclock.net​*8*​*187,018*​

Jumped to 6th place


----------



## mmonnin

Prior hour we were 4th, heh.

WCG always has a lot of normal users that outproduce us on some teams.


----------



## mmonnin

How are they getting so much credit? 80k RAC from a 3770k?




__





User Stats for Sphynxx in World Community Grid






stats3.free-dc.org





I've got many more CPUs than a 3770k and barely out produced a single PC.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

mmonnin said:


> How are they getting so much credit? 80k RAC from a 3770k?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> User Stats for Sphynxx in World Community Grid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stats3.free-dc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got many more CPUs than a 3770k and barely out produced a single PC.


Maybe it has to do with validating tasks? I'm sitting at 222 tasks pending validation myself


----------



## mmonnin

Seems like there is more GPU tasks than I thought. Some people are showing hours via WUProp. I rarely get a GPU task even as a highest priority project/ I knot know via the about 20min of WUProp time. They might be spamming the server with requests or the server favors hosts that accept more than just GPU work.


----------



## bfromcolo

mmonnin said:


> Seems like there is more GPU tasks than I thought. Some people are showing hours via WUProp. I rarely get a GPU task even as a highest priority project/ I knot know via the about 20min of WUProp time. They might be spamming the server with requests or the server favors hosts that accept more than just GPU work.


It seems like WCG ignores the project task limits when it comes to GPU projects, I have one system that gets good amounts of GPU tasks and what I discovered was I had limited it to 23 tasks in the device profile out of 24 threads. I am guessing something about that open thread is causing me to get more GPU work, I have another system 100% assigned in the device profile that doesn't get any. Just a theory I was planning to fool around with.


----------



## mmonnin

Steadily slipping behind 6th and well ahead of 8th

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*2,925,408*​2​LinusTechTips_Team​*18*​*1,358,319*​3​Ukraine​*15*​*1,312,740*​4​Canada​*12*​*995,720*​5​[email protected]​*10*​*939,466*​6​IBM​*8*​*900,674*​7​Overclock.net​*6*​*835,187*​8​AMD Users​*4*​*566,808*​


----------



## mmonnin

Just 7th in this sprint

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*6651368*​2​LinusTechTips_Team​*18*​*3099030*​3​Ukraine​*15*​*2912773*​4​Canada​*12*​*2267964*​5​[email protected]​*10*​*2004107*​6​IBM​*8*​*1941008*​7​Overclock.net​*6*​*1707311*​8​meisterkuehler.de Team​*4*​*1195641*​

Which puts us 28 back in overall. We'll have to do pretty well in the last 3 sprints.

*Position**Team**Points**1 *​






BOINC.Italy​*598*​*2 *​






Overclock.net​*570*​*3 *​






[email protected]​*435*​


----------



## Roxasthehunter

In the mean time we should make sure everyone's focusing on the same marathon project to make sure were on the same page. I'm still going for [email protected] on my CPUs. Haven't really known what to put my gpus on since it doesn't look like SRbase is gonna get us much more points.


----------



## bfromcolo

Amicable Numbers and Moo Wrapper may be opportunities to pick up a few points, every thing else looks decided for GPUs.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah we lost a spot in Moo recently.


----------



## franz

I will put a couple GPUs on Moo!


----------



## Roxasthehunter

I'll get mine on moo as well


----------



## mmonnin

You animals!
From 122k yesterday to 7.6m so far today today in Moo


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​[email protected]​*25*​*662 561 834*​7 147 664 548​6 485 102 714​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*314 588 782*​4 786 873 679​4 472 284 898​3​AMD Users​*15*​*314 164 673*​

Now 2nd in moo


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Rake Search has work again (estimated 2 months of work?), if anyone is interested. It is not on the scoreboard yet for FB, but if I understand correctly, when total points from all teams reaches 2M points, it goes on the board. This could be a good boost if we can secure enough points to be 1st if it becomes scored for FB.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

k4m1k4z3 said:


> Rake Search has work again (estimated 2 months of work?), if anyone is interested. It is not on the scoreboard yet for FB, but if I understand correctly, when total points from all teams reaches 2M points, it goes on the board. This could be a good boost if we can secure enough points to be 1st if it becomes scored for FB.


I can switch over to it


----------



## franz

I will put 2 computers on it, I cant switch the 3rd till I pass @mmonnin in SiDock lol.

I am also putting a GPU on Amicable as well


----------



## mmonnin

Might as well switch now since you mentioned it as it ain't gonna happen.

I've started running WEP M2. 10 points available there I think at 650k+ credit. Its low credit project but doable.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Looks like the points are pretty low right now on the Rake Search. In the past, there have been optimized aps built that gave a 3.5x performance boost.


----------



## franz

Im not grabbing any rake projects for some reason. Server says they are available, but my PCs wont grab any. Will try WEP instead


----------



## Roxasthehunter

I've got alot of Rake queued up but as the others have mentioned credits are low. I'v been running for a solid six hours and only gained 1800. Is WEP M2, Wanless mersenne? I'd join on that but they aren't allowing new accounts for whatever reason.


----------



## mmonnin

Yes Wanless or WEP M2




__





WEP-M+2 Project






bearnol.is-a-geek.com





Its a smaller project and have opted out of FB Sprints as it can't handle the traffic. I didn't know account creation was off.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Might have been wrong on Rake, seem to be making 25k PPD


----------



## mmonnin

25 in Rakesearch really helped. I thought it was going to be another day until the project got to 2mil but scole jumped in for half a mil today. So FB gave credit on the 3rd day it was active.

*Pos.**Team**Points**Year 2021
credits**Total credits**End 2020
total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*322 675*​101 337 127​101 014 452​2​The Planetary Society​*18*​*51 155*​21 745 408​21 694 252​3​BOINCstats​*15*​*32 214*​9 713 424​9 681 210​4​Ukraine​*12*​*10 244*​66 645 977​66 635 733​5​AMD Users​*10*​*8 005*​4 653 709​4 645 703​6​BOINC.Italy​*8*​*5 328*​1 863 130​1 857 802​7​meisterkuehler.de Team​*6*​*5 037*​12 485 166​12 480 129​8​[email protected]​*4*​*2 865*​4 732 812​4 729 947​9​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*2*​*85*​126 539 505​126 539 420​10​The Knights Who Say Ni!​*1*​*3*​3 891 026​3 891 023​

Overall behind just by 12.

*Position**Team**Points**1 *​






BOINC.Italy​*610*​*2 *​






Overclock.net​*598*​

2 point swing in Wanless and more to come.


*os.**Team**Points**Year 2021
credits**Total credits**End 2020
total credits*1​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*25*​*14 293 475*​51 196 889​36 903 414​2​AMD Users​*18*​*6 505 553*​36 685 228​30 179 675​3​[email protected]​*15*​*5 551 247*​24 269 981​18 718 734​4​[email protected]​*12*​*1 580 547*​3 280 309​1 699 762​5​meisterkuehler.de Team​*10*​*650 335*​7 417 312​6 766 977​6​Ukraine​*8*​*457 985*​1 949 494​1 491 509​7​BOINCstats​*6*​*372 831*​5 500 360​5 127 529​8​The Planetary Society​*4*​*328 994*​1 443 508​1 114 515​9​Ars Technica​*2*​*300 066*​2 436 076​2 136 010​10​Overclock.net​*1*​*210 513*​5 369 025​5 158 512​11​BOINC.Italy​*-*​*189 704*​3 546 697​3 356 993​


----------



## franz

I will keep my rigs on WEP until the sprint is announced in around 24 hours


----------



## Roxasthehunter

SRBASE is the sprint


----------



## mmonnin

Ugh still can only use 1 GPU per system. And the project sends out incompatible tasks for a given installed driver in Linux

SRBase FAQ says to install CUDA Toolkit. It links to v10.1 but 470 is 11.4 so I am trying




__





CUDA Toolkit 11.4 Update 1 Downloads


Resources CUDA Documentation/Release NotesMacOS Tools Training Sample Code Forums Archive of Previous CUDA Releases FAQ Open Source PackagesSubmit a Bug




developer.nvidia.com





And it just says Error: 'contrib' invalid


----------



## franz

SRBase requires glibc 2.31, so 20.xx in Ubuntu. It also requires you to copy paste libcudart.so.10.1 into usr/lib (ubuntu), but they removed the file from their FAQ.

I am digging through my notes to see if I have anything on that error


----------



## mmonnin

The error mentions 2.29 but I only see 1 PC in top 80 that is not Ubuntu 20/21 or Windows
./mfaktc.exe: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.29' not found (required by ./mfaktc.exe)

Supposedly the 10.1 file comes with the app now so thats prob why its not in the FAQ.

I'm not updating OS for an app that does not actually need it to operate. CUDA100 works just fine but server logic won't send them. I got 2 CUDA 100 tasks out of hundreds. Nor am I going back in driver to one that only contains CUDA10 versions and not CUDA 11. There just needs some server logic for Ubuntu <20 and CUDA>10


----------



## franz

I agree, I'm not crazy about projects that have those types of limitations. I have not updated one of my rigs from Ubuntu 18.xx, so its not running that project. My Ubuntu 20.xx rigs can run the project with 460 drivers and cuda 11.2 though.

EDIT: for you nvidia guys running multi GPU add this to your config.xml in your BOINC folder, the lines in bold are different than the FAQ on the the forum. This allows you to run another project on your other GPU if you want. In my experience srbase has to run on your primary GPU, device 0, otherwise BOINC will run 2 projects on 1 GPU even though the projects are listed as running on 2 different GPUs.

<cc_config>
<options> 
<exclude_gpu> 
<url>http://srbase.my-firewall.org/sr5/</url> 
*<type>NVIDIA</type> * 
*<device_num>1</device_num> *
<app>TF</app> 
</exclude_gpu> 
<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus> 
</options> 
</cc_config>


----------



## bfromcolo

Guess I will have to cancel the work I have downloaded and reboot into WIndows. My RX-470 is just spinning, progress bar is not moving but it is doing something. 0.010% after 15 min.

Seems to be working OK on a NVIDIA GPU in Windows.


----------



## mmonnin

franz said:


> I agree, I'm not crazy about projects that have those types of limitations. I have not updated one of my rigs from Ubuntu 18.xx, so its not running that project. My Ubuntu 20.xx rigs can run the project with 460 drivers and cuda 11.2 though.
> 
> EDIT: for you nvidia guys running multi GPU add this to your config.xml in your BOINC folder, the lines in bold are different than the FAQ on the the forum. This allows you to run another project on your other GPU if you want. In my experience srbase has to run on your primary GPU, device 0, otherwise BOINC will run 2 projects on 1 GPU even though the projects are listed as running on 2 different GPUs.
> 
> <cc_config>
> <options>
> <exclude_gpu>
> <url>http://srbase.my-firewall.org/sr5/</url>
> *<type>NVIDIA</type> *
> *<device_num>1</device_num> *
> <app>TF</app>
> </exclude_gpu>
> <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
> </options>
> </cc_config>


Yeah, driver wise I am in the same boat though. Ubuntu 18 and driver 470 on two PCs. 1070, 1080 and 1080Ti. The 3070Ti, Radeon VII and 980Ti are on the project.
All the NV GPUs have 470 as there is a new app in [email protected] that requires it and speeds up NV GPUs a lot. The famed SETI app writer, petri33, permed some magic on the [email protected] app to make it more efficient. 

Even if I did have the right OS/driver, BOINC Manager is too stupid to manage two projects. It would for sure guarantee get work for one project and none on the other. I'd have to have a separate client per GPU.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​Overclock.net​*25*​*8 186 660*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*4 775 520*​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*1 386 780*​

An impressive lead in the sprint


----------



## mmonnin

The gap is closing. We won an SRBase Sprint earlier this year.


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*12 851 260*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*11 221 080*​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*2 177 310*​


----------



## tictoc

bfromcolo said:


> Guess I will have to cancel the work I have downloaded and reboot into WIndows. My RX-470 is just spinning, progress bar is not moving but it is doing something. 0.010% after 15 min.
> 
> Seems to be working OK on a NVIDIA GPU in Windows.


Did you ever get this running in Linux? I was able to run this back in April during the last SRBase sprint.

I seem to have the same issue. GPU is at full load, but the task seems to never make any progress.

-Edit-
The tasks do complete on my AMD GPU in Linux. The progress bar is actually running backwards. Time remaining will keep increasing all the way up until the unit finishes, and then it will upload and start a new task. 🤪


----------



## bfromcolo

tictoc said:


> Did you ever get this running in Linux? I was able to run this back in April during the last SRBase sprint.
> 
> I seem to have the same issue. GPU is at full load, but the task seems to never make any progress.
> 
> -Edit-
> The tasks do complete on my AMD GPU in Linux. The progress bar is actually running backwards. Time remaining will keep increasing all the way up until the unit finishes, and then it will upload and start a new task. 🤪


I gave up on it and rebooted into Windows, where it is running on a RX-460 instead of the RX-470 that is installed in the first slot. At least in Linux it was using the right GPU. Good to know they actually finish and I was being impatient, I will try switching back.

Edit - sure enough it is completing tasks in Linux on my RX-470, just the progress bar and ETA is broken. 2100 seconds to complete one.


----------



## tictoc

bfromcolo said:


> I gave up on it and rebooted into Windows, where it is running on a RX-460 instead of the RX-470 that is installed in the first slot. At least in Linux it was using the right GPU. Good to know they actually finish and I was being impatient, I will try switching back.


For reference, runtime on a Radeon VII at 1900core/1150mem is ~570 seconds.

I also dropped the power limit from 360W to 288W, and runtimes only increased by about 25 seconds on average. That's a 20% power reduction and only a 4-5% loss in throughput.


----------



## mmonnin

295s at 280W on 3070Ti.

I already moved the Radeon VII off SRBase this morning when I saw we were continually losing ground as it was much slower than other NV cards.


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​[email protected]​*25*​*33 004 920*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*27 622 800*​3​AMD Users​*15*​*7 662 740*​


----------



## tictoc

I don't really have any idle NVIDIA GPUs, so my Radeon VII will just plug away on the SRBase tasks. 

I'm running 36 CPU threads on my 3960X, which is good for somewhere around 300k ppd, depending on how many of the really short tasks I crunch. If someone could grab nothing but the really tiny short CPU tasks the ppd would be pretty unreal. Average task is 1000 seconds, but there are some tasks that run for less than 20 seconds for the same 80 points.


----------



## franz

I am currently working on WEP+2, Moo and number fields to try to grab a couple more points in each. Will switch CPUs off WEP when we grab 5th spot and pick another project at that time.


----------



## mmonnin

I am adding some CPUs to Private GFN to grab 2 more points.

I am just shy of 100k hours with [email protected] and 2b credit so 2 GPUs were moved over to Moo. 

valterc from BOINC Italy is on Moo at 12-13 RAC. They are only in 6th but if we do nothing that person alone would pass us in 2-3 weeks. That user grabbed them 1st in PrimeGrid Marathon

We need to home the last 2 Sprints aren't one of that users 8 active projects.


----------



## franz

I still cant get any tasks from Rake Search on any computer Windows or Ubuntu. Log only says no tasks sent with no other tasks running or in queue. Any ideas? Is there a more detailed log I can look at?

EDIT: Random stat of the day, not sure what to derive from it but I am exited to see we lead in Sprint points considering we have been coming together as a team for each one.

TeamMarathonSprintTotalPointsPointsPointsBOINC.Italy329​307​636​Overclock.net270​357​627​[email protected]211​269​480​OcUK-Overclockers UK282​62​344​LinusTechTips_Team179​91​270​meisterkuehler.de Team111​159​270​Ukraine107​156​263​AMD Users199​51​250​Ars Technica164​49​213​SwissTeam.net36​154​190​


----------



## mmonnin

franz said:


> I still cant get any tasks from Rake Search on any computer Windows or Ubuntu.  Log only says no tasks sent with no other tasks running or in queue. Any ideas? Is there a more detailed log I can look at?
> 
> EDIT: Random stat of the day, not sure what to derive from it but I am exited to see we lead in Sprint points considering we have been coming together as a team for each one.
> 
> TeamMarathonSprintTotalPointsPointsPointsBOINC.Italy329​307​636​Overclock.net270​357​627​[email protected]211​269​480​OcUK-Overclockers UK282​62​344​LinusTechTips_Team179​91​270​meisterkuehler.de Team111​159​270​Ukraine107​156​263​AMD Users199​51​250​Ars Technica164​49​213​SwissTeam.net36​154​190​


RakeSearch is Windows only. The only PCs I see attached of yours are Ubuntu.


----------



## franz

Ah because Gerasim, should have remembered that...lol

On a positive note, I received the elusive EVGA queue email today.


----------



## mmonnin

I had basically gotten OCN to 6th just by running the Private GFN apps to 10k WUProp hours. A bit more grabbed us 5th. I'll probably run it a bit more to make a gap.

​
*Pos.**Team**Points**Year 2021
credits**Total credits**End 2020
total credits*1​OcUK - Overclockers UK​*25*​*269 479 871*​407 653 232​138 173 360​2​AMD Users​*18*​*36 503 805*​92 859 005​56 355 200​3​Team Norway​*15*​*19 780 986*​39 687 883​19 906 897​4​[email protected]​*12*​*11 539 781*​20 894 172​9 354 391​5​Overclock.net​*10*​*5 129 865*​9 753 287​4 623 421​6​[email protected]​*8*​*5 112 533*​5 112 533​0​


----------



## franz

Nice. Im going to try to grab some points on QuChem and ODLK.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

Just got back from a trip to Texas. Gonna start my machines back up on Moo!/ODLK


----------



## franz

Next sprint will be announced in around 4 hours, so dont load up too many tasks lol


----------



## Roxasthehunter

franz said:


> Next sprint will be announced in around 4 hours, so dont load up too many tasks lol


Will do


----------



## bfromcolo

franz said:


> Next sprint will be announced in around 4 hours, so dont load up too many tasks lol


Plus a day. DOH your right

11/26/2021 03:00 (UTC) - 11/29/2021 02:59 (UTC)
Project to be determined


----------



## k4m1k4z3

11/26/2021 03:00 (UTC) - 11/29/2021 02:59 (UTC)
[email protected]


----------



## bfromcolo

I managed to download the max 160 tasks on 2 systems but if I suspend network activity to build a bunker the tasks stop executing.


----------



## franz

I wonder if blocking the projects IP is possible and/or would work....


----------



## franz

So are we limited to using 8 cores at a time? Would the following config work? I will try it later anyways after a few more tasks are completed successfully

<app_config>
<app>
<name>camb_boinc2docker</name>
*<max_concurrent>2</max_concurrent>*
</app>
<app_version>
<app_name>camb_boinc2docker</app_name>
<plan_class>vbox64_mt</plan_class>
*<avg_ncpus>8</avg_ncpus>*
</app_version>
</app_config>


----------



## Roxasthehunter

It's only the vbox tasks that require network. The legacy tasks do not.


----------



## Roxasthehunter

1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*367 556*​2​Overclock.net​*18*​*126 872*​3​SwissTeam.NET​*15*​*114 037*​

Italy ahead in the sprint


----------



## mmonnin

I was out for the weekend but I tried setting up each PC with a project and a lot of others as 0% hoping I could just change the preferences remotely. Looks like most eventually started working on Cosmo along with the one I started as a guess.

Looks like we got jumped at the end

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​BOINC.Italy​*25*​*1 663 121*​2​SwissTeam.NET​*18*​*881 589*​3​meisterkuehler.de Team​*15*​*762 813*​4​Overclock.net​*12*​*709 211*​


----------



## neyel8r

> 12/03/2021 04:00 (UTC) - 12/06/2021 03:59 (UTC)
> [email protected]



currently loading up as many as i can 👍


----------



## mmonnin

I'm already on it with a Radeon VII so I'll just keep running. It moves thru tasks so quickly I'd need a boatload of clients to keep it running.

FP64 compute project so some older AMD cards do well.

RecosRiverM was gambling on Universe and slowed down the whole project.


User Stats for PecosRiverM in [email protected]


----------



## tictoc

I missed stacking up a bunch of work, and I do have a crap ton of clients that could have stacked up a fair bit of tasks.  

Firing up MilkyWay now, so we'll see where we're at in a bit.


----------



## mmonnin

A good lead so far.

*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*3 015 784*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*1 659 180*​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*1 083 472*​


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I feel like it is nearly a waste of time to run [email protected] on my 3090 and 3080ti's compared to how it runs on old AMD cards.


----------



## tictoc

k4m1k4z3 said:


> I feel like it is nearly a waste of time to run [email protected] on my 3090 and 3080ti's compared to how it runs on old AMD cards.


The lack of fp64 means a whole lot of power out the wall for not too many points.

A bit tricky to sort out due to multiple GPUs and running 4 clients, but my highest OC'd Radeon VII is probably averaging about 65 seconds to run 8 concurrent tasks.

*Edit* That GPU is pulling a pretty steady 345W-350W, as reported by the GPU, or about 380ish Watts from the wall.


----------



## mmonnin

34s with 3 tasks. Running 4+ causes no load on the GPU and 1 will run for hours and the other couple will take minutes. Just about 225W.


----------



## tictoc

I have one Radeon VII running at 1680core|1000mem|.98V @ 165W, and it is averaging somewhere around 90s on 8x tasks. The efficiency is still really good even at that very low power number.


----------



## mmonnin

1st time I've seen stats like this. Is this new or have I been missing out?


*Pos.**Team**Points**Total credits**Last hour**Last 3 hours**Last 6 hours**Last 12 hours**Last 24 hours*1​Overclock.net​*25*​*20 377 167*​388 017​1 090 368​2 262 233​4 980 316​10 587 661​2​[email protected]​*18*​*12 811 156*​278 184​780 334​1 602 737​3 241 147​6 634 390​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*6 715 418*​142 847​403 481​853 756​1 793 747​3 444 365​


----------



## neyel8r

mmonnin said:


> 1st time I've seen stats like this. Is this new or have I been missing out?


yeah something seemed different to me too... guess they added more stats


----------



## tictoc

Nice way to wrap up the final Sprint of the year. 



Pos.​Team​Points​Total Credits​1​Overclock.net​*25*​*30 071 116*​2​[email protected]​*18*​*19 746 753*​3​BOINC.Italy​*15*​*10 122 407*​


----------



## neyel8r

think we can steal 2pts in the NFS marathon from meisterkuehler.de Team pretty soon?

not that it really matters in the big scheme but why not snag a few more points where we can just for kicks? 

i'm also working on a bit of Einstein & finishing off some leftover Milkyway from the sprint lol (which won't really make any real difference in things) but if y'all perhaps need a slight boost in anything else to swipe a couple points just let me know 👍


----------



## neyel8r

crap it looks like meisterkuehler.de Team took notice that we're catching up & put some more peeps on NFS... against their current rate, we're gonna need a bit over 50K points per day for the rest of the year to have a chance pass them


----------



## mmonnin

49 Point gap. Quite a few of the last Sprints were projects that valterc was running already or strong projects for BOINC Italy. At the last Spring we took 1st and still lost ground overall to Italy. valterc has been running Moo and single handedly moved them into 2nd. I saw that a couple of weeks ago and knew we could never make up enough points on other projects to catch up. The season is over so you can run whatever you want.


----------



## bfromcolo

I assume finishing 2nd in league 2 will likely land us in league 1 again for 2022. I see we are not registered yet Formula BOINC team registration for 2022


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah top/bottom 2 or 3 teams move leagues I believe.

I just get a python error when I try to enter Overclock.net. Is there some other Team ID to use?


----------



## mmonnin

The ID of the Team at the selected project needed to be entered. I submitted one for an OCN team I started. Waiting for the PM to confirm OCN entrance.


----------



## tictoc

We're listed now. Thanks @mmonnin 

I was just going to register, and I saw the OCN team in the list.


----------

